# Turkey Day and Toy Day Update coming November 19th.



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

UPDATE IS OUT.
Harvest Festival is now called Turkey Day. Update arrives on November 19th. 

Franklin is back, pumpkins are useful again. Post what you saw here.

So far we have Turkey Day. New furniture from that.
6 new hairstyles.
9 new reactions.
Toy Day
You can visit random dream addresses
Storage expansion to 2400.

A catalog feature built into Nooklink ~

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328699747297857539


----------



## xara (Nov 17, 2020)

WHEN I TELL YA’LL MY JAW HAS D R O P P E D


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328699747297857539


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 17, 2020)

OH GOD I NEED TO WATCH IT AJSHSGSUHDNABS


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Nov 17, 2020)

WE CAN SIT ON THE GROUND!!!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 17, 2020)

THEY’RE UPGRADING OUR STORAGE!!
AND WE CAN HELP COOK!

Toy day looks sick too.
And that hint at the end about Pave getting added in January!!?
And we can sit!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2020)

I think I'm more excited about the new reactions, hairstyle, and storage upgrade than I am about the events. All looks great!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Amazing update but i no new veggies added? Feel like nothint unique was shown for harvest festival. Same with new christmas furniture?


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Amazing update but i no new veggies added? Feel like nothint unique was shown for harvest festival. Same with new christmas furniture?


They honestly just acknowledged there are two holiday events. They probably didn't want to go into detail with those. These look like event copies from New Leaf honestly. Except we can harvest pumpkins.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 17, 2020)

WE CAN FINALLY SIT ON THE GROUND, WOOO!

was expecting Brewster's appearance and new vegetables but that's okay. It's still one of the best updates in my opinion


----------



## tajikey (Nov 17, 2020)

This will sound bad, and it's an opinion, but this update is "Eh." Unless there are hidden QoL updates, there isn't much here. 

9 new reactions
6 new hairstyles
800 more storage spots
Franklin and Jingle

It's awesome that Nintendo is adding things, but I think some simple QoL updates would go further in improving the experience.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

I am wondering if we can time travel to Harvest Festival and Toy Day. I think since they are single day events we can, that is how it was been with every other one day event.


----------



## charmingpeach (Nov 17, 2020)

I expected much more about this update, I won't lie. However, I think it's an incredibly good sign that they listened to POC and added diverse hairstyles, that's a very kind move from Nintendo. On top of that, these must be the best reactions we've gotten! Just sad about no Brewsters and no apparent new furniture


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> They honestly just acknowledged there are two holiday events. They probably didn't want to go into detail with those. These look like event copies from New Leaf honestly. Except we can harvest pumpkins.


Yea i hope theres more to it than just pumpkins. I mean there have to be more ingredients.


----------



## itsmxuse (Nov 17, 2020)

The new hairstyles, reactions and storage update were probably the best thing about this trailer. As much as I don’t need extra storage for my already bad hoarding situation  the new reactions I can’t wait for


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Yea i hope theres more to it than just pumpkins. I mean there have to be more ingredients.


In New Leaf there was a bunch of fish that we needed. We also had to go to villager houses to get ingredients. I am just wondering how much we will need to cook.


----------



## Jam86 (Nov 17, 2020)

i'm sooooo exicted but honestly also annoyed lol
i literally just sold all my pumpkins to make room in my storage and now we get more storage and need the pumpkins


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm wondering if the only item for Turkey Day is now a new Cornucopia.


----------



## Radio (Nov 17, 2020)

The sitting emote is the best thing I got out of this entire trailer hahahaha. I love it so much.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think I'm more excited about the new reactions, hairstyle, and storage upgrade than I am about the events. All looks great!




Agreed ! I have to say, firstly i am super excited that we are getting more content and specially thankful for the things u just said, however, I am a bit kinda sad as i was hoping to get like and introduction to new gameplay so to say, what i mean is, I was looking forward for gameplay which would not only be specific for  a season or festival but like year long daily gameplay wise.

I am looking forward for the screenshots and vid threat for all the new videoclips that will appear after the update with so many cool reactions now, thats going to be fun and cute !

Also did anyone notice if the some kind looked better ? like it didn't look like a straight line but like wobbly making it more real,  also! in the minute 0:34 in the plaza do you see like a little mountain of snow piled up near the face ? that is new right ? I am just wondering if they have improved the aesthetics of snow


PS: Also have you seen how we had to give different pumpkins to prepare a dish, do you think that maybe we will have to recollect materials in form of a couple of different vegetable from our villagers similar like in halloween, which we could potentially later on harvest ? could that have been like a hint ? or am I overthinking?  hahah


----------



## mollyduck (Nov 17, 2020)

I literally just finally gave in and created a secondary character for more storage on Sunday. You’re welcome.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks like we gettin some sort of tent item


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm SO excited! I can't wait to have additional storage. It's about time, omg. I am constantly selling things that I wouldn't want to sell just because I needed room, lol. Winter looks absolutely beautiful and serene, more than in past games. I also LOVE the new reactions and the hairstyles. They brought in some hairstyles that aren't super Eurocentric looking and I'm excited about that. I'm supposed to be paying attention in my Zoom class right now but I've watched the trailer 4 times. It looks great.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

NEW TENT


			https://preview.redd.it/f903a7ti6tz51.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=6912e17f3fd90fe5ceaf1cd341ddfedbf1673b83
		


EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Looks like we gettin some sort of tent item




TRUE!!! and it looks adorable ! love it   , at first i though it was our initial tend. I want it for my beach to make a lil chill area


----------



## Rajescrossing (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m so excited, specially more storage


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 17, 2020)

Will the items we give to the villagers affect their aesthetics for Toy Day? I recall in NL that the villagers would put on display the items “Santa” gave them...?


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Nov 17, 2020)

I can finally sit next down next to my villager without a cushion, doing workout and yoga with them! This is definitely very exciting!

And the expanded storage, this update is going to be very good! I am so excited for it!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Is this new Harvest furniture? 










Also looks like a cooked meal maybe in the frying pan?


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m so excited! I know this update doesn’t have tons and tons of things, especially in the way of QOL improvements but still.

Christmas is my favourite time of the year so I was ecstatic to see the little decorations and a bit of the toy day event! I’m glad that the little falling catchable snowflakes seem to be back. I’m not usually too invested in Harvest Day but I’ll give it a go this year, I’ve still got pumpkin patches around my island haha.

I’m glad they added some new hairstyles! I heard very valid criticisms regarding the hairstyles from POC so hopefully Nintendo continues adding more diverse styles as updates come.

I’m super pumped that we get to sit on the ground now!! And exercise and do yoga with our villagers  that’ll be so cute! Also having more storage is always welcome, with my clothing hoarding habit haha.

I hope they add more wintery clothes and I really really hope they’ve fixed the RNG for getting new recipes! Especially if we can’t start getting Christmas recipes until the 15th like I’ve heard, I really hope they’re easier to come across.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 17, 2020)

Nothing is really exciting me about this update other than the beautiful Christmas music that was playing in the trailer. It's so good!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Yea i hope theres more to it than just pumpkins. I mean there have to be more ingredients.




Yeah, I am hoping for that too, since there is no time to plant and harvest for the event, that we will have to like in halloween collect items from our villagers an use it to cook BUT! that we can use the spare ones to plant them and like pumpkin harvest them. I am really hoping for this hehe


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 17, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Spoiler: Is this new Harvest furniture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is then I’m crazy excited, the aesthetic of this is gorgeous


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Spoiler: Is this new Harvest furniture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats definetely new. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

Good spot on the new tent!

Ahh. I hope there is more veg that we haven’t been shown in this update *sigh*, I really wanna make my island an allotment space ;w; the new reactions and hairstyles are really exciting!


----------



## azurill (Nov 17, 2020)

I want that new tent item. So excited for new reactions finally being able to sit. Love that we can expand storage. Not surprised about no new veggies thinking maybe they will add them in the spring. I do wonder what items we will get from the harvest festival. I do love the table that is in front of Franklin. Maybe Brewster in February.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh man oh man oh man I’m excited for this!

Also, my dad is super happy that they added a bald style to the game!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> If it is then I’m crazy excited, the aesthetic of this is gorgeous


Same. I love this so much compared to the old Harvest stuff. These items could match almost any theme. Hopefully they are customizable  for different colors of cushions.


----------



## Leen (Nov 17, 2020)

With storage expanding, I'm betting that our rooms can be expanded too. Gives me hope about having a bigger house!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Spoiler: Is this new Harvest furniture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuppers

Just saw myself.

New Harvest Crock-Pot, Table Setting, Table, Chair, Fireplace and also that setting on top of it.


----------



## Junalt (Nov 17, 2020)

Yessss bigger storage! Was hoping for more veggies to plant  but still, the new stuff looks good. The new reactions are super cute too and we can sit!


----------



## Radio (Nov 17, 2020)

Toy day is gonna be so lackluster being in the southern hemi with zero snow but alas. What can you do. 

I love the new emotes and_ finally_ Nintendo adds POC hairstyles. It was way overdue.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

Maybe this is just me being hopelessly optimistic, but there’s still a chance that they could be hiding more crops. IDK why they wouldn’t show them, though...


----------



## nananc (Nov 17, 2020)

I really wanted new veggies, and more new food items. So, does Franklin come on the 19th?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe this is just me being hopelessly optimistic, but there’s still a chance that they could be hiding more crops. IDK why they wouldn’t show them, though...


I’m also choosing to be optimistic about this ahahaha, might just make the heartbreak harder on the 19th


----------



## KimvW (Nov 17, 2020)

I am excited for the update! I was only expecting the events to be added. The most exciting for me is that it really seems Nintendo has listened to the feedback of the players (hairstyles, storage, sitting down) which hopefully bodes well for the future!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

I mean they passed by the new Harvest Series in one scene, we could get something else come update day.

But for Turkey Day, it could also be very similar to New Leaf's with the coding we thought was for new crops, was just ingrediants from villagers.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

azurill said:


> I want that new tent item. So excited for new reactions finally being able to sit. Love that we can expand storage. Not surprised about no new veggies thinking maybe they will add them in the spring. I do wonder what items we will get from the harvest festival. I do love the table that is in front of Franklin. Maybe Brewster in February.



Yeah Im sad Brewster didn't make it this time, i guess he could still make it with Pave in January ?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

Radio said:


> I love the new emotes and_ finally_ Nintendo adds POC hairstyles. It was way overdue.


Right? I just. Nintendo. Come onnnnnn. ;w; They’re really dragging their feet over this. (The new hairstyles do look good though)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I’m also choosing to be optimistic about this ahahaha, might just make the heartbreak harder on the 19th


Ah, I’ve got another tent to work with so I’m already super hyped for this update!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

i feel like 90% of things werent shown in this trailer as they always make it as short as possible, definetley new items from franklin and jingle but none of them were actually mentioned. idk about new veggies to get cause imo they would have probably mentioned at least osmehting but you never know.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 17, 2020)

I SCREAMED WITH THE EXPANDED STORAGE THANK YOU NINTENDO
I CAN ALSO SIT BESIDE MY VILLAGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALSO CHRISTMAS IS COMING THE SNOW IS COMING IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL

IM SO EXCITED FOR THIS UPDATE I HAVE NOT BEEN THIS EXCITED IN MONTHS


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe this is just me being hopelessly optimistic, but there’s still a chance that they could be hiding more crops. IDK why they wouldn’t show them, though...



I was thinking the same thing !!! like maybe something similar to halloween where we will have to gather ingredients given by our villagers and since they will give more than one you will be able to plant them and like pumpkin harvest them eventually . My hopes were brought up when i saw the character giving pumpkins as ingredients, they may have not wanted to give all away and maybe want us to get the surplice while we playing


----------



## Antonio (Nov 17, 2020)

HEEEEELLLLLLLLLL YYYYEEEAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Garrett (Nov 17, 2020)

I screamed when they showed the sitting down reaction.

And the sniffing! Hahaha


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 17, 2020)

bro the added storage? 2400????? im going to cry my hoarding dreams are fulfilled

And sitting down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have never been more excited to sit down in my entire LIFE

i like that they added some new cute and more inclusive hairstyles!! i mean it's probably the least they can do but yeah. 

these things matter so much more than the events to me lmao like ok sure i will  cook some turkey to scare chicken villagers but damn this is great


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Nov 17, 2020)

Am I the only one who's in love with this new hairstyle here?







Like, maximum fluffiness, this is all I wanted. 

Otherwise, the fact that we can now sit down, wave goodbye and doing yoga made my day. And Toy Day just looks beautiful! Overall, a very nice update.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 17, 2020)

Kinda disappointed about the new update. The Harvest Fest looks like a downgrade from previous harvest fest events in the series. Toy day looks cute. I like you can sit now with your villagers, that'll help a lot of pictures. But other than that, kind of a meh update.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

mollyduck said:


> I literally just finally gave in and created a secondary character for more storage on Sunday. You’re welcome.


I did the same thing this weekend. Oh well I'll probably store seasonal items with the storage player.


----------



## Kelmya (Nov 17, 2020)

oooo super pumped for more storage + sitting down 

but anyways, 
*does anyone know what exactly they mean with  “Save Data Transfer”?*

tried looking on the website as they said, but no news yet


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

Garrett said:


> I screamed when they showed the sitting down reaction.
> 
> And the sniffing! Hahaha




I like them all,  I think they are just too awesome, but i really like the "ta-da" and "here  you go" or something like that they said i think, but i liked them cause they were too cute emotions with like little stars flying everywhere and loved the Lobo reaction with the AC character hahah. But yeah i  love them all , cant wait to start using them


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 17, 2020)

800 more storage means 8000 more pumpkins to be harvested, right? lol


----------



## azurill (Nov 17, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Yeah Im sad Brewster didn't make it this time, i guess he could still make it with Pave in January ?


Yea it would have been nice to see Brewster with the update. I was thinking February since they seem to add one npc a month . If pave is January maybe Brewster in February. Anything is possible they could add him at any time.


----------



## Junalt (Nov 17, 2020)

Kelmya said:


> oooo super pumped for more storage + sitting down
> 
> but anyways,
> *does anyone know what exactly they mean with  “Save Data Transfer”?*
> ...



I think it’s this one.





__





						Nintendo Support: How to Transfer Animal Crossing: New Horizons Save Data
					






					en-americas-support.nintendo.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

I know people that are a bit nostalgic about older sets but if we DID see the new harvest set in that video honestly I’m glad that they’ve deviated from the bizarre turkey foot set


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2020)

the reactions and new hairstyles is what got me the most excited kfndg. ALSO THE LATE JANUARY UPDATE im so excited for both of these updates omigosh


----------



## Livia (Nov 17, 2020)

This update looks amazing! I’m super excited for storage space and new reactions. I’m a little annoyed though because I already removed my pumpkin patch and sold all my pumpkins. I also sold a bunch of clothes and stuff recently to make room in my storage.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 17, 2020)

Omg I went in with the expectation of just a Christmas update, did not expect so much new content!! I’m so happy they’re listening to their user base and making themselves more inclusive for poc! It should have happened a long time ago but any progress is good progress!

I’m also soooo excited about the new reactions, can’t wait to sit next to my fave villagers  also I’ve never really joined in with any thanksgiving events before so it’ll be exciting to be a part of it this year!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

I wonder what items jingles going to give us?


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328707880854417408
A built in catalog feature for Nooklink! This looks amazing. I can't tell you how many times I want to order something when I am not playing. Or check if I have something in my catalog.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 17, 2020)

Hm. Mixed feeling about this one. I think this is the update I'm the most "meh" about. I feel almost nothing was shown of the things they wanted to introduce us to. I still have a tiny sliver of hope that they just didn't want to spoil the events so they chose not to show all the new furniture, potential crops and what not. I know personally for me for Halloween they kind of spoiled the actual Halloween-day event in the last update video by showing too much of it.

I am curious about the new tent item seen as it doesn't fit in with the new harvest furniture we briefly saw, and it doesn't seem particularly toy-day like. Are they adding in just random new furniture now? I would be super down for that.

New reactions look good and I feel it was only a matter of time they gave us copies of the reactions the animals can do. Very easy to import since they have the animation sets already made.

New Hairstyles are very good since these seem very geared towards poc players and I know people have been asking for these for a long while now. Good to know Nintendo seems to be listening.

Side note: I find it slightly curious the harvest festival is now called _turkey day,_ so it's now very much officially tied to American Thanksgiving. It was slightly more ambiguous before this. Can't say I'm personally a fan as a non-american player. It won't set me in to a seething, angry frenzy or anything but just not a fan.

edit: I totally forgot to mention the storage upgrade! I've been struggling with storage for weeks now and this is going to  be a breath of fresh air.​


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 17, 2020)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!
WORDS CANNOT DESCRIBE MY EXCITEMENT!!!
THOSE REACTIONS ESPECIALLY I CAN WORK OUT NEXT TO MY VILLAGERS AND SIT WITH THEM!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328707880854417408
> A built in catalog feature for Nooklink! This looks amazing. I can't tell you how many times I want to order something when I am not playing. Or check if I have something in my catalog.




Hey this is definitely cool!!! i really like it, I mean you can order from the phone, look at the items you have already catalogued so its definitely cool and super useful, hurray for the small details


----------



## pochy (Nov 17, 2020)

so excited for this!! i still haven't played acnh on halloween though, there's alot for me to catch up on


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

Sara? said:


> I like them all,  I think they are just too awesome, but i really like the "ta-da" and "here  you go" or something like that they said i think, but i liked them cause they were too cute emotions with like little stars flying everywhere and loved the Lobo reaction with the AC character hahah. But yeah i  love them all , cant wait to start using them


The booty wiggle for Excited is literally the best thing I have seen all day.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 17, 2020)

Holy crap this update looks AMAZING
After seeing the storage expansion I had to triple check that it was actually nintendo's official account that uploaded that because I just couldn't believe it.
AND SITTING ON THE GROUND?? LISTENING TO FANS WHO WANTED MORE INCLUSIVE HAIRSTYLES?
I honestly am in shock. Best christmas present ever.
I can't even be mad we don't get any new things to farm.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> The booty wiggle for Excited is literally the best thing I have seen all day.



TRUEEEEE!!! hahah that was hilarious and cute and the same time, I was laughing so hard !


----------



## Hat' (Nov 17, 2020)

I am so excited for this!! The new reactions are amazing! And the new hairstyles are so pretty, I'm so happy for black players!!! (Those buns are ADORABLE).
The events look very cool too! I might pick up the game lol, I haven't played in months, maybe it's time!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m so excited! There’s a few things hidden in the trailer, so definitely worth watching multiple times. I’m so happy about sitting on the ground though, and getting to work out with the animals. More storage space is awesome and what looks to be the Harvest set looks soooo much better than it ever did in my opinion.

_I really hope that Toy Day doesn’t ruin villager homes._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

I always thought that the exercise reaction was a bit...odd. I always called it “jazzercize” Maybe it’ll be a bit of a meme lol


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Hm. Mixed feeling about this one. I think this is the update I'm the most "meh" about. I feel almost nothing was shown of the things they wanted to introduce us to. I still have a tiny sliver of hope that they just didn't want to spoil the events so they chose not to show all the new furniture, potential crops and what not. I know personally for me for Halloween they kind of spoiled the actual Halloween-day event in the last update video by showing too much of it.
> 
> I am curious about the new tent item seen as it doesn't fit in with the new harvest furniture we briefly saw, and it doesn't seem particularly toy-day like. Are they adding in just random new furniture now? I would be super down for that.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming the tent is algo part of the turkey day event. If it's meant to reference Thanksgiving, then it would make sense they make native american tents.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

BTW guys, is it me, or i feel they have re-textured snow? i say this because in minute 0:34 you can see snow mountain near a fence and not only that but i have noticed that the snow piling near the paths dont do a straight line anymore but like a wiggly line which makes it look more realistic. Is it me overthinking or they improved snow-texture?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

The tent item could also be a seasonal nookstop item to buy.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I’m so excited! There’s a few things hidden in the trailer, so definitely worth watching multiple times. I’m so happy about sitting on the ground though, and getting to work out with the animals. More storage space is awesome and what looks to be the Harvest set looks soooo much better than it ever did in my opinion.
> 
> _I really hope that Toy Day doesn’t ruin villager homes._



I also like the new  harvest set much more and i think it has improved tons! it looks so much more realistically, cozy and most importantly reusable !!!! i like furnitures that could be potentially used all year long. I hope we will be able to customize them or that they have a couple of variety in coloring too


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 17, 2020)

omg,,, I'm freaking out..we can sit!!! Ahhhh more reactions!! And we can work out and do yoga with our villagers! Idk why but this is really exciting for me. I really want that we can hug villagers too. Oh and, i noticed the new tents when they're showing the work out reaction


----------



## Junalt (Nov 17, 2020)

I saw this on the AC discord. It’s from the link below. Per google translate looks like we get more orderable Nook limited items and some year end stuff like maybe the food? 












						『あつまれ どうぶつの森』冬の無料アップデートは11月19日配信開始。季節のイベントや新しいリアクション・髪型を追加。 | トピックス | Nintendo
					

朝晩、冷え込む日も増えてきた今日この頃ですが、いかがお過ごしでしょうか。『あつまれ どうぶつの森』の北半球の島でも、もみじが舞うようになり、秋が深まってきています。そんな『あつまれ




					topics.nintendo.co.jp


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I always thought that the exercise reaction was a bit...odd. I always called it “jazzercize” Maybe it’ll be a bit of a meme lol



Me too LOL I think it's hilarious. I'm definitely going to annoy people with it


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Side note: I find it slightly curious the harvest festival is now called _turkey day,_ so it's now very much officially tied to American Thanksgiving. It was slightly more ambiguous before this. Can't say I'm personally a fan as a non-american player. It won't set me in to a seething, angry frenzy or anything but just not a fan.​



The Japanese trailer says "Thanksgiving Day". I don't know why the English version doesn't simply do the same instead of renaming it Turkey Day.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

Junalt said:


> I saw this on the AC discord. It’s from the link below. Per google translate looks like we get more orderable Nook limited items and some year end stuff like maybe the food? View attachment 335945
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!! i want to drink Champagne with people in ACNH   !!!!! Also love the food items i mea, WoOoO, does it look realistic. Im getting hungry hahah.


----------



## azurill (Nov 17, 2020)

Sara? said:


> I also like the new  harvest set much more and i think it has improved tons! it looks so much more realistically, cozy and most importantly reusable !!!! i like furnitures that could be potentially used all year long. I hope we will be able to customize them or that they have a couple of variety in coloring too


They did a great job with the new harvest festival items . I can’t wait to redo my kitchen/dining room with it.


----------



## naranjita (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm so happy that they added more textured hair options! that was one area the game was so lacking in, and while they should have been in the game to begin with, I'm glad they added them now. and being able to sit down or work out with your villagers is a game changer lol

not sure how I feel about the events since they really didn't show much, so I guess I'll have to wait and see them in-game


Junalt said:


> I saw this on the AC discord. It’s from the link below. Per google translate looks like we get more orderable Nook limited items and some year end stuff like maybe the food? View attachment 335945
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg, is that a bowl with 12 grapes??? as a Spaniard that makes me soooooo happy


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 17, 2020)

Junalt said:


> I saw this on the AC discord. It’s from the link below. Per google translate looks like we get more orderable Nook limited items and some year end stuff like maybe the food? View attachment 335945
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being able to toast like this makes me so incredibly happy. Me and my family usually would do this IRL new years eve but can't this year because of the pandemic. The fact we are going to be able to do it in animal crossing is amazing. I'm so thankful for this game.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

Junalt said:


> I saw this on the AC discord. It’s from the link below. Per google translate looks like we get more orderable Nook limited items and some year end stuff like maybe the food? View attachment 335945
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the same link is this sunflower rug new?


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I'm so happy that they added more textured hair options! that was one area the game was so lacking in, and while they should have been in the game to begin with, I'm glad they added them now. and being able to sit down or work out with your villagers is a game changer lol
> 
> not sure how I feel about the events since they really didn't show much, so I guess I'll have to wait and see them in-game
> 
> omg, is that a bowl with 12 grapes??? as a Spaniard that makes me soooooo happy




AAAH, hey there Spaniard from another Spaniard !! i fell ya!! i wanna make an ACNH new year party  where we all dress nicely, drink ACNH champagne which i am laughing so hard and looking haha. virtual high five to Nintendo man


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh shoot...I SHOULD'VE NOT SELL ALL MY PUNPKINS PLANTS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

CrankyCupcake said:


> The Japanese trailer says "Thanksgiving Day". I don't know why the English version doesn't simply do the same instead of renaming it Turkey Day.


I mean, as an American I have heard thanksgiving called turkey day. It’s one of those silly ways of referring to specific holidays. But yea, I’m confused about the change to the holidays name too. I don’t think they changed any other day’s name...


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 17, 2020)

Junalt said:


> I saw this on the AC discord. It’s from the link below. Per google translate looks like we get more orderable Nook limited items and some year end stuff like maybe the food? View attachment 335945
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More food items!! This is definitely top of the list in wants, so glad to see them back. Champagne is new, I wonder if it'll be a consumable. I can definitely drink one to this update hahaha.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

coldpotato said:


> Being able to toast like this makes me so incredibly happy. Me and my family usually would do this IRL new years eve but can't this year because of the pandemic. The fact we are going to be able to do it in animal crossing is amazing. I'm so thankful for this game.



I am in the same position and also love the animation and set and though in it!! They could have introduced inspired by the controversial and problematic  instance that COVID represents for many people, if it is that way, another high five for them cause thats damn sweet and human like from them


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 17, 2020)

AWESOMEEEE!!! storage!!!! And all these new reactions?! One thing I noticed with the Halloween reactions is that they took up the two remaining spaces i had for my last two regular reactions, so now I don't have room to get those. Hoping this will have been addressed with the addition of these reactions!! I can't wait to do all the new things!!! Turkey day is so close!!


----------



## azurill (Nov 17, 2020)

It really is exciting. New ways to interact with villagers is always a good thing. I can’t wait to try them out.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh god, i need to sleep. But i can't, I'm too excited! My body is tired and excited at the same time, how is that possible??


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

Junalt said:


> I saw this on the AC discord. It’s from the link below. Per google translate looks like we get more orderable Nook limited items and some year end stuff like maybe the food? View attachment 335945
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BTW.... hihihi , is that also a new rug i see? I haven't seen it yet and it kinda looks cool like an earthy cloudy circle shape


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 17, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> From the same link is this sunflower rug new?



Yes and the Aurora Wall in the other picture. They are releasing those and bringing the sunflower crown and winter-solstice sweater back.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 17, 2020)

sitting down seems to be the most exciting one tbh. i will sit down for all of my photos from november 19th and on


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 17, 2020)

I honestly think this looks very promising. I hope we can cook ourselves, but no but deal if we can’t. I am excited about the furniture (from what I spotted), the sit reaction, storage (sad no house expansion or room size improvement) and jingle and Franklin since I never met them in NL or got to do their activities. Still, I wish they showed more in the video. But, I guess I don’t mind being a little surprised and finding out myself. Just hoping there is a lot more furniture than what was season (would love the vinegar bottle again and the platter with the metal top, the stew pot).


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm glad they released the news so soon to the actual release date so we don't have to wait too long! watching the trailer made me super excited but maybe that's just my excitement for Christmas manifesting at the sight of snow and Jingle?? very likely. but either way I'm hoping this is enough new stuff to get me back into some hardcore playing!! I would've loved to see so much more (looking at you Brewster) but next update is late January... here's hoping we see him soon.

and all the new furniture stuff looks so nice!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Yes and the Aurora Wall in the other picture. They are releasing those and bringing the sunflower crown and winter-solstice sweater back.


Love these new items so much.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 17, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> sitting down seems to be the most exciting one tbh. i will sit down for all of my photos from november 19th and on


Yeah me too! I feel like I'm too excited just for the reactions, haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think I'm more excited about the new reactions, hairstyle, and storage upgrade than I am about the events. All looks great!


exactly what I was thinking! I haven't watched the video yet but I love that they've added new hairstyles and reactions!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 17, 2020)

It seems like we can go to random dream addresses??


----------



## lemoncrossing (Nov 17, 2020)

Can I just say I’m absolutely thrilled with the content of this update? It was probably the best thing to wake up to— I genuinely thought it was fake at first, because it’s just so perfect! I’m so happy about the new ethnic hairstyles, even though I’m not a POC myself, diversity is something the AC series hasn’t exactly included, and to see them finally acknowledging that different races exist is a great thing.

I’m also pretty relieved that there’s no new big cooking mechanic. As I mentioned yesterday, I’m not really into the idea of having cooking/ingredients in AC because it may end up too much like the Harvest Moon series. It looks like the holidays will be similar to those in New Leaf, which I’m pretty excited about.

New reactions, more storage... self explanatory. Yes. I need that pretty badly. I’m really excited!!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm super excited for literally everything they showed, but then again, I'm pretty easy to please xD I especially love how we can finally sit down with our villagers


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 17, 2020)

I feel this have soo many stuff in just one update


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> I'm glad they released the news so soon to the actual release date so we don't have to wait too long! watching the trailer made me super excited but maybe that's just my excitement for Christmas manifesting at the sight of snow and Jingle?? very likely. but either way I'm hoping this is enough new stuff to get me back into some hardcore playing!! I would've loved to see so much more (looking at you Brewster) but next update is late January... here's hoping we see him soon.
> 
> and all the new furniture stuff looks so nice!



Yeah ... I get you there, i am also sad Brewster didn't make it yet, however the one in late January only has Pave, So i feel there could be a strong possibility to see Brewster come with pave?  since in this one we had two NPC players added, so it could be a possibility. Although if i am honest with you, I dont mind waiting for Brewster as long as that is translated in super new gameplay  or added features not seen before like eating food, ordering food, waitering, several types of drinks adapted to seasonality too etc sometimes the wait is worth and thats what i am hoping for.

Sorry for the deviation of my comment from the topic, back to this update


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 17, 2020)

So glad to be getting some new reactions and Jingle.


----------



## Venn (Nov 17, 2020)

The thing I got most excited for was being able to sit on the ground. Also the other reactions as well.


----------



## azurill (Nov 17, 2020)

CatladyNiesha said:


> View attachment 335950
> It seems like we can go to random dream addresses??


I was just looking at this and wondering if  that’s what it was. I loved going to random towns in new leaf.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 17, 2020)

_I can't wait to see what the dataminers find after this update as well._
Just have to hold out for 3 more days.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Yeah ... I get you there, i am also sad Brewster didn't make it yet, However the one in late January only has Pave, So i feel there could a strong possibility to see Brewster come with pave?  since in this one we have two NPC players added. Although if i am honest with you, I down mind waiting for Brewster as long as that is translated in super new gameplay  or added features not seen before like eating food, ordering food, waitering, several types of drinks adapted to seasonality too etc sometimes the wait is worth and thats what i am hoping for.
> 
> Sorry for the deviation of my comment from the topic, back to this update


The late January updates seems perfect for Brewster! Brewster could come while the Northern hemisphere is still in winter. The next update will probably be for Mario day, that could include Katrina and sort of tie into April Fool's day.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

New Yule Log item to in the previous link


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 17, 2020)

The sad thing is..we have to wait for 2-3 days


----------



## Junalt (Nov 17, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> New Yule Log item to in the previous link



Was just about to mention that! Seems we get it when we download the update. So happy with the new food items.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

Junalt said:


> Was just about to mention that! Seems we get it when we download the update. So happy with the new food items.
> 
> View attachment 335952



For real man!!! great job from them, food just looks so DETAILED and REALISTIC !!! i just love it, maybe its a hint we will be able to eat it in the future hahah  i will never loose hope until they deny that this will not happen


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 17, 2020)

Just so excited to sit on the floor, among the flowers. I'm hoping "sleep" becomes a reaction someday too. So one doesn't have to rely on the beach towel item to lay on the floor.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 17, 2020)

all the new reactions look fun but SITTING? 10/10 content. say no more. all my photos atm are of villagers sitting so it's about to get twice as intense


----------



## azurill (Nov 17, 2020)

CatladyNiesha said:


> The sad thing is..we have to wait for 2-3 days


That’s not to bad at least we don’t have to wait a week for it


----------



## moonbunny (Nov 17, 2020)

I can't wait to take more adorable pics with my villagers!!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 17, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> AWESOMEEEE!!! storage!!!! And all these new reactions?! One thing I noticed with the Halloween reactions is that they took up the two remaining spaces i had for my last two regular reactions, so now I don't have room to get those. Hoping this will have been addressed with the addition of these reactions!! I can't wait to do all the new things!!! Turkey day is so close!!



You will be able to get them. 
I have all reactions and when I got the Halloween ones it unlocked a second reaction page for me to store them.
No need to worry about missing out on them!​


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

CatladyNiesha said:


> The sad thing is..we have to wait for 2-3 days


If they release the update at the same as the others we could have this tomorrow. Past updates were released at 10 AM Japan time on November 19th. For myself that means I was able to update at 9PM the night before( November 18th) .

Here is a link from the Halloween update explaining it a little better than I can. 








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons Fall Halloween Update Release Time & Date (Version 1.5) - Animal Crossing World
					

The exciting Fall Update for Animal Crossing: New Horizons with brand new features like growing pumpkins and the Halloween event with Jack is almost here!




					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Looks like we gettin some sort of tent item



I didn't even catch the tent item! I can make my camping area a more than one tent camping area!


----------



## oranje (Nov 17, 2020)

Yay!  The events I think are a given but I'm super excited about the new reactions (never thought I'd be happy to actually sit down ) and hair styles. Here's hoping there's an option for curly hair! Also happy about the storage expansion. Now I can finally keep all the clothes I like without using the wands!



azurill said:


> I was just looking at this and wondering if  that’s what it was. I loved going to random towns in new leaf.



Me too! I'll be excited to explore some new towns and see other people's ideas! I wonder if there will be a new Nook Miles achievement for it?


----------



## Imbri (Nov 17, 2020)

This is awesome!

I love the new reactions, hairstyles, and extra storage!! I've been selling off items that I'd prefer to keep, simply because they're a bit pricey, but I'm running out of storage space, so out they go. I'll be able to keep more than unorderables and my ever-expanding closet of clothing!

The new harvest day furniture is really nice. So glad they ditched the purple turkey leg/feather design. And the snow! Not a fan of winter IRL, but I love it in games. This is going to be so much fun!

I scaled back my pumpkin patch in anticipation of different veggies. If we don't get them, I'll probably plant more pumpkins ahead of the event. Of course, last night I sold off the stacks I had in my storage. Oh, well.

I know people are disappointed we didn't get Brewster, but if I had to bet, I'd say he'll probably get added in February. It would make sense that such a beloved character would get a big intro around the anniversary of the release. I can't imagine they'll leave him out completely.

The catalog on your Nookphone app will be awesome! The number of times I've gone into the dressing room, seen an item, then had to exit to check my catalog because I couldn't remember if I needed a certain color or not. This will make things much easier.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 17, 2020)

CatladyNiesha said:


> View attachment 335950
> It seems like we can go to random dream addresses??



I just came here to say this! Reading the Japanese article linked above there will be an ‘omakase’ option, meaning luna’s choice. Specifically mentions ‘if you don’t have a dream address’

yay!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh I would love it if random dream addresses were to return! I remember spending hours in bed, chilling and visiting random towns in NL.
When we got the dream suite I wanted to start a random dream address diary on here and I was sad when I couldn't. Maybe now I'll finally go ahead and make one?​


----------



## moonbunny (Nov 17, 2020)

This looks like a really nice update! I'm especially happy about the reactions and additional storage space. And boy was I happy to see Pave's face on that late January update image... haha


----------



## 8421048271 (Nov 17, 2020)

I think this wallpaper and rug are new too?










Edit:

"Northern Hemisphere: Orders available from December 1st to December 31st
"Mafuyu sweater" / "Aurora wall"

Southern Hemisphere: Orders available from December 1st to December 31st
"Sunflower crown" / "Sunflower rug""


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 17, 2020)

This update looks great!! So excited, especially for the new reactions, new hairstyles,  and new storage(!!!!!!) excited for some more seasonal items too!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

You bet imma do jazzercize in the middle of the woods...

I’m glad that they added new reactions wholesale as well as the (formerly) villager exclusive ones!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 17, 2020)

AAAAAAAA AN UPDATE ON MY BIRTHDAY!!

ohmygod I looooooove the new hairstyles and reactions!! They look absolutely amazing, I'm so happy we're getting more daily-life reactions, so we can fit more within the villager community c:
WE CAN FINALLY JUST SIT THERE AND VIBE
Super excited for toy day, I absolutely love Christmas and the lil Santa outfit   
There's just so much to this update, I'm delighted!!


----------



## nammie (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm also kind of disappointed in this new update  I haven't played at all in nov and given what's been shown I'll prob just log in for just those 2 holidays (which given how little time it took to complete halloween, I don't have much hope for them to be very diff). Like franklin and jingle were a given since they've been in every game, so I'm mostly just counting the other stuff thats been added, which to me are more minor. I'm really hoping there's been more that was shown, esp since this season would be such a good time to add more crops and food items.

I can't believe I've gotten bored of an animal crossing game so soon 

I will say that I AM happy they're adding things many people have been asking for though, like more storage and being able to sit! Hopefully that means more QoL updates are coming in the future.

The new hairstyles are cool too, I still wish shampoodle would come back though haha


----------



## oranje (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm happy that we just sit down, but the excited and ta-da reactions are so silly, I love it!  I do miss the Shrunk Shuffle though. ;_;


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 17, 2020)

Christmas came early this morning


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm SO excited for the sitting down reaction. Just imagine plopping down next to your villagers when they're hanging out! I'm so excited for the dancing/working out one as well. They're all so cute!!


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice update but I was hoping to grow Poinsettia's this winter


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 17, 2020)

This sure did come as a total surprise today- I thought for sure the update/announcement would come next week! I'm thrilled.

I'm super pumped to get cooking. I have a million pumpkins so I'd love to get rid of some of those through cooking. I'm interested to see how it will all work and if you will be able to use any of the previous stoves in the game to cook off or not. Either way, it looks like loads of fun! The new furniture items for Harvest/Turkey day look great as well. 

I am SO GLAD there's new and inclusive hairstyles in the game now. The cute little buns?! Forget about it!! I'll be so happy to see people use them in the wild when trading and stuff. I also really loved the new reactions. I love the little dancing sort of one and the one where you can sit! I'm happy to not have to place cushions everywhere now. You can actually sit under a tree with your villagers- imagine that!

Jingle/Toy Day kind of looks and feels similar to what you do with Jack on Halloween so I'm interested to see if that will be different or not. I hope we get some new event items that day. I'm just excited to have a full santa suit   

I'm probably the most thrilled with the storage upgrade. That's a big jump from 1600 to 2400 items and it will help me out loads on my main island. I keep having to send things over to my second one to store because I have almost no space. Everytime I thought they were done they pulled out another surprise. Granted, they weren't really what I think people are clamoring for but hey- I'll take it!


----------



## Cherry Tree (Nov 17, 2020)

I've just watched it and I can't wait. This is my first year playing Animal Crossing so every event is new to me at the moment. I assume some of these updates havent been in previous games or maybe they have I dont know. Either way I cant wait and it's only a few days away


----------



## N e s s (Nov 17, 2020)

Easily one of the best updates so far but the fact that the Cafe isn’t being added in 2020 is remarkably disappointing


----------



## azurill (Nov 17, 2020)

You can hang stockings . Just saw this , the stockings are really cute


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 17, 2020)

aaaaa so many cute things being added! I spotted new seasonal items in the bg like the presents under the tree, the stockings in the players house, the _harvest furniture set_  that furniture set looks so cozy I'm obsessed. also very very glad they decided to implement some QoL changes, even if it's only a few for now!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Nov 17, 2020)

mollyduck said:


> I literally just finally gave in and created a secondary character for more storage on Sunday. You’re welcome.


I did the same thing lol


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 17, 2020)

I wonder if QofL updates will show up once we've gotten through a year and all the events.

Very excited about sitting and the new hairstyles. Also, more storage!


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 17, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 17, 2020)

OMG THE NEW REACTIONS. They are the best. The BEST! And more Storage! Whew, I've been running out of storage space _forever.
This is amazing._ I can't wait!


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 17, 2020)

oranje said:


> I'm happy that we just sit down, but the excited and ta-da reactions are so silly, I love it!  I do miss the Shrunk Shuffle though. ;_;



True I miss the shrunk shuffle but them adding all these new reactions gives me hope they'll add the shrunk shuffle in a future update too!


----------



## Mick (Nov 17, 2020)

Personally I am most excited about a few of the new reactions (even if they're things we already knew from villagers) and the bigger storage space. 

In any case I think the fact that they included more storage and more hairstyles is a good sign! Those were things that people have brought up a lot. Granted, hairstyles are such a minor inconvenience when you compare them to the other things people complain about and it's weird that they would get to that first, but it may be a sign that they actually will respond to the community instead of doing their own thing like they usually do


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 17, 2020)

I was VERY happy with this update. So many great things in it!! Is it bad one of my favorite things is being able to sit on the ground with your villager? lol
I better start growing pumpkins again and save them. I wonder if we will get other crops to cook with too and they didn't mention it so it will be a surprise when we get the update?
Glad to see expansion on our storage. Does this mean we will start seeing more updates on quality of life?
Also, does anyone know who that peacock is and what they are associated with, with the announcement of a free update in January?


----------



## SheepMareep (Nov 17, 2020)

I am absolutely in love with the tada reaction. It is my new favorite and my sole purpose in life right now is to get it 

But!!!
This update showed me that Nintendo does truly listen to its fan base. With a large amount of updates already planned out with scheduled releases, I was a little worried about how much time the team would have in creating even more content that players request. It did take a long time for them to add in more inclusive hairstyles and the ability to do activities with your villagers, but it happened and was very well done! Never doubted the company that much in all honesty, but I am very relieved and it gives me a lot of hope for future updates.



MiniPocketWorld said:


> Also, does anyone know who that peacock is and what they are associated with, with the announcement of a free update in January?



The peacock is pavé! He is the npc for animal crossings carnivale celebration  im guessing we may learn some dances around that time!


----------



## Maiana (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't think you all understand.
I am in the middle of class, breaking down over the hairstyles they have added.

I can finally look like me! :')

edit: you probably all understand lol, but i'm just so happy.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> I am absolutely in love with the tada reaction. It is my new favorite and my sole purpose in life right now is to get it
> 
> But!!!
> This update showed me that Nintendo does truly listen to its fan base. With a large amount of updates already planned out with scheduled releases, I was a little worried about how much time the team would have in creating even more content that players request. It did take a long time for them to add in more inclusive hairstyles and the ability to do activities with your villagers, but it happened and was very well done! Never doubted the company that much in all honesty, but I am very relieved and it gives me a lot of hope for future updates.
> ...



OMG! you just surprise  me now!!! i did not even think about dances !! OMG i want a ton of dancing emojis and maybe the ability to dance with our villagers . In love! greta now i cant wait for Pave


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm pretty neutral about Turkey Day (I prefer the original name Harvest Festival) and Toy Day, though the new reactions and expanded storage are definitely, imo, the true highlights of this update. I'm looking forward to Toy Day, though. I like being able to interact with villagers in any way, shape or form.

I suppose the save transfer feature is good, too, but there will most likely be some kind of catch to it.

I was really, really hoping to see new crops...


----------



## eggie_ (Nov 17, 2020)

i am so STOKED that they are finally adding better curly/kinky hair styles!! lets hope they fixed the nose issue on darker skin too haha this gives me hope that they will eventually

ALSO SITTING. AND THE NEW REACTIONS. AND STORAGE SPACE.
i am so excted ;'kl,jmhngb


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 17, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> I am absolutely in love with the tada reaction. It is my new favorite and my sole purpose in life right now is to get it
> 
> But!!!
> This update showed me that Nintendo does truly listen to its fan base. With a large amount of updates already planned out with scheduled releases, I was a little worried about how much time the team would have in creating even more content that players request. It did take a long time for them to add in more inclusive hairstyles and the ability to do activities with your villagers, but it happened and was very well done! Never doubted the company that much in all honesty, but I am very relieved and it gives me a lot of hope for future updates.
> ...


carnival celebration? oo!! does this mean we may get more things to put with our Teacup Ride? Like.... a Ferris Wheel?!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 17, 2020)

Soooo thankful for the new hairstyles! They look super cute and its so exciting for those with natural hair! 

Other than the hair, I'm not surprised that again, the update is pretty minimal and it seems not even new veggies or furniture series were added


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 17, 2020)

Excited about the new reactions, but I wonder where the dancing reaction is. I've seen people "glitch" it, so it's in the code, they must just be saving it for later.


----------



## Tutle (Nov 17, 2020)

Im stoked for the new reactions and and the bigger storage space. More reactions will bring more life into the game and you can react more with people and villagers.


----------



## oak (Nov 17, 2020)

I hope some Christmas items come along with Jingle but either way it's a sigh of relief to have any update. Also thank god for more hair styles!


----------



## Emmsey (Nov 17, 2020)

I saw save data transfer!! But now I'm so attached to my second switch I won't want to get rid of it!!!!!

Genuinely all looks awesome, can't wait to take a load off and watch the ac world go by!


----------



## Hanami (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm very excited for this update since I love this time of year! I hoard island items (thankfully still have my pumpkins), so I'm thrilled for the storage space expansion. I'm happy they added new reactions and more inclusive hairstyles for poc. I'm probably most excited for what seems to be the new harvest series - I can see myself reusing the items throughout the year.  

Also I browsed through this thread and noticed some rumored/unannounced content. A built-in catalog feature for NookLink would be neat. It would be handy to check whether I've cataloged an item, when I'm on the forum but haven't booted up my game. And finally some new food items and CHAMPAGNE!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

I SEE NATURAL HAIR STYLES I SEE BLACKS BEING REPRESENTED ! I LOVE THE NEW ANIMATIONS AND *WE GOT MORE STORAGE SPACE Y E S*


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 17, 2020)

The only thing I'd ask for now would be items, like sandwiches or books that the villagers have, for us to hold, more design slots, and some Gyroids.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

My character can _sit _


----------



## Fye (Nov 17, 2020)

It's coming out the day I have 2 finals but I know what I'll be doing right after! My thoughts from the trailer:

I'm guessing the harvest fest -> turkey day name change was made to simplify things, especially since New Horizons has a much bigger audience than the previous games did so it makes sense to make the event names more streamlined. I preferred the sound of harvest fest but don't really mind the change
glad to see the new table from turkey day but I really hope some of the stuff on top of it is table-top furniture that we can use in our kitchens etc, and I'm a little skeptical of the fact that the only ingredient they showed was a pumpkin. Hoping they secretly added more crops that are either a surprise or just weren't ready yet when they made the video
LOVING the new reactions - especially the sitting down one! I used to keep a zen cushion on me to sit with my villagers but was always too bothered to actually use it and this will be a lot faster
the new hairstyles look great. the character that was passing out gifts seemed to have lighter hair than the green option in the game but I didn't see an additional haircolor option on the vanity screen so it might have just been the lighting
and one of the biggest things is the storage expansion since it shows that they _are_ willing/planning to add quality of life updates on top of the seasonal event ones!
nice to see that Pave is coming back in January and I hope they're secretly planning to add Brewster in as well!


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 17, 2020)

Another lovely addition to New Horizons! I like that we now have new emotions and that the pumpkins weren’t just for Halloween! I also love that new tent omggg 

I’ve been seeing a lot of people online saying they were upset that Brewster wasn’t back, but here’s what I’m predicting: once all the events though the year have all been added, I think they’ll start adding more “non-event” content which is what I’m hoping for! I feel like events are dont add too much for the game in the long run and that they get old quickly imo.


----------



## Plume (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm excited, although really curious as to when Brewster will arrive. More storage space is definitely a draw for me!


----------



## Licorice (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m trying not to be ungrateful because I really do love the free updates but where is Brewster? I miss his coffee shop and the police station. They aren’t crucial characters but they are mandatory for an animal crossing game imo.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> carnival celebration? oo!! does this mean we may get more things to put with our Teacup Ride? Like.... a Ferris Wheel?!



Not that kind of carnival.









						Carnival - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Mardi Gras - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				









__





						Loading…
					





					static.wikia.nocookie.net


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Now..*I can fill even more of my storage with w e e d s I have collected 1,782 weeds I need more weeds*


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 17, 2020)

After watching the update again, it looks like Turkey day resembles both New Leaf and Gamecube AC (ish). 

Like, it seems you’ll be giving Franklin ingredients for him to cook (I can see us giving him fruit, pumpkins and fish probably; mushrooms is unlikely as the event is also for SH) but I do like the touch of having additional tables for your villagers. That’s very reminiscent of Gamecube and City Folk (minus the whole fork/knives thing).

I like how villagers have their own beverages and even plates, like they’re waiting to be served! If there’s an actual feast once you finish cooking all meals, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 17, 2020)

I'M SO EXCITED!!! AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT!! xP

Ok aside from the holidays (yay turkey day and xmas!! cx) I am so super excited about the extra things nintendo is adding! More storage! More hair! I DON'T HAVE TO HAVE A CUSHION IN MY POCKETS ANYMORE!!! Look at those reactions!! I'M SO HAPPY!! AND PAVE!!!!! I LOVE PAVE!!! FESTIVALE!!! FESTIVALE! FESTIVALE!!


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 17, 2020)

So excited for this!! New reactions and hairstyles are a nice surprise and the extra storage space.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Everyone keeps saying they want Brewster I keep forgetting he exist and kinda want him to not be in the game.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

Also I’m hyped for expanded storage cuz I KNOW imma have a metric ton of maple leaves by the end of the season lol


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 17, 2020)

It's a shame that Nintendo added more black hairstyles to AC just months after launch when EA couldn't be bothered to fix the janky skin tone and texture problems in Sims 4 years and years later. Animal Crossing stays winning, as always. 

It's so nice that the devs are listening to the fanbase. For a while I was worried that these updates would just be pre-planned holiday/item dumps with little to no input from what the consumers want. It's so nice to see that it isn't the case. Really makes me exited for whats to come in 2021 and beyond. 

Nintendo, if by some chance a Treehouse employee or intern is reading this: Please, I beg of you, the GracieGrace furniture sets...


----------



## mistakenolive (Nov 17, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> carnival celebration? oo!! does this mean we may get more things to put with our Teacup Ride? Like.... a Ferris Wheel?!


Not quite, he's the carnivale character, as in Carnivale, the pre-Lent holiday known for costumes and partying and parades. Think Mardi Gras, but Latin American (in particular Brazil). If it's like new leaf, we can for sure expect some peacock themed items, but who knows? Maybe we'll get rides too.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 17, 2020)

Im really happy about the hairstyles because its so important to celebrate diversity. But I'm really sad there's no brewster... some pumpkin spiced latte would be AMAZING in the game!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Can we talk about the sounds of this animation and the beautiful sparkles at 1:17 ?? It gives me magical girl vibes oh my gosh !


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 17, 2020)

I also really, really want the FROGGY CHAIR


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I also really, really want the FROGGY CHAIR


N o no frog chair for you


----------



## Holla (Nov 17, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> AWESOMEEEE!!! storage!!!! And all these new reactions?! One thing I noticed with the Halloween reactions is that they took up the two remaining spaces i had for my last two regular reactions, so now I don't have room to get those. Hoping this will have been addressed with the addition of these reactions!! I can't wait to do all the new things!!! Turkey day is so close!!



You are still missing two regular reactions as they full up the first page of reactions. Upon getting another one a second page will be automatically added. As people who had all the regular reactions at Halloween had the two new Halloween reactions added to a second page. 

So you're all good it was already addressed in the last update.


----------



## Snek (Nov 17, 2020)

So many good things with this update: 
1. Storage. I have 4 player characters but still...considering future events and the inclusion of more furniture I think its really necessary. Here's to hoping they expand the size of rooms. They are considerably smaller than in NL.

2. Reactions and Hairstyles. Its always good to have options for other players so I'm glad they expanded customisation. I've been wanting to join in my villager exercises for some time. Hopefully in future updates we can join in and sing with them! 

3. The events. They seem very similar to NL but thats ok. I am so glad they ditched the Harvest series from NL. Never liked them but I love the new Harvest furniture especially that crock pot. Pumpkins were in the trailer only because we already have them but we're getting more than thus more recipes! I can finally make one of my houses a restaurant! Toy Day will probably be a copy of NL Toy Day but still hoping we get more.

4. Storage Transfer and Pave. I plan on getting the newer Switch. So a system transfer will amke me VERY happy. Im surprised they didn't mentioned New Years. I hope the Chinese zodiac furniture comes back. Pave will be interesting. Hopefully its not feather collecting. That was dreadful.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 17, 2020)

8-8 I need update now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Crowsie said:


> It's a shame that Nintendo added more black hairstyles to AC just months after launch when EA couldn't be bothered to fix the janky skin tone and texture problems in Sims 4 years and years later. Animal Crossing stays winning, as always.
> 
> It's so nice that the devs are listening to the fanbase. For a while I was worried that these updates would just be pre-planned holiday/item dumps with little to no input from what the consumers want. It's so nice to see that it isn't the case. Really makes me exited for whats to come in 2021 and beyond.
> 
> Nintendo, if by some chance a Treehouse employee or intern is reading this: Please, I beg of you, the GracieGrace furniture sets...


Acnh just stays superior as usual 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



Snek said:


> So many good things with this update:
> 1. Storage. I have 4 player characters but still...considering future events and the inclusion of more furniture I think its really necessary. Here's to hoping they expand the size of rooms. They are considerably smaller than in NL.
> 
> 2. Reactions and Hairstyles. Its always good to have options for other players so I'm glad they expanded customisation. I've been wanting to join in my villager exercises for some time. Hopefully in future updates we can join in and sing with them!
> ...


Harvest day had furniture in nl ? I must have forgotten. I kinda dislike harvest day so,,


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N o no frog chair for you


Why??? The froggy chair is adorable and I think they should add frog DLC and make, like a rainy season where you can unlock more FROGGY FURNITURE!!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 17, 2020)

Holla said:


> You are still missing two regular reactions as they full up the first page of reactions. Upon getting another one a second page will be automatically added. As people who had all the regular reactions at Halloween had the two new Halloween reactions added to a second page.
> 
> So you're all good it was already addressed in the last update.


Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Why??? The froggy chair is adorable and I think they should add frog DLC and make, like a rainy season where you can unlock more FROGGY FURNITURE!!


_wait this is a great idea Doppio would be pleased _


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _wait this is a great idea Doppio would be pleased _


i just love the whole idea of frogs and brewster

also bring back gracie! lets be real she has better fashion sense than everyone in real life and i need the gorgeous and princess sets because they are so beautiful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> i just love the whole idea of frogs and brewster
> 
> also bring back gracie! lets be real she has better fashion sense than everyone in real life and i need the gorgeous and princess sets because they are so beautiful


Gracie has better clothes than Label tbh I love her furniture even if it cost me two houses to buy and I do wish to see frog stuff tbh


----------



## Envy (Nov 17, 2020)

I didn't see any new Christmas objects that aren't already in the game. That's kinda disappointing. However, it's a good thing that the Christmas objects already in the game are really good.

EDIT: NVM. There is a wreath on the door in the background of the picture that Milky star posted several posts up that I don't think is currently in the game, and it's a welcome addition!


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m really glad that they’re adding more hairstyles, but what about hair colors? It’s such a missed opportunity that they didn’t add any white hair for Toy Day.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gracie has better clothes than Label tbh I love her furniture even if it cost me two houses to buy and I do wish to see frog stuff tbh


seriously, im highly disappointed by label's stuff. its annoying to be honest. as for the froggy stuff, what if they had it as one of gracie's new sets???

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



Lightspring said:


> I’m really glad that they’re adding more hairstyles, but what about hair colors? It’s such a missed opportunity that they didn’t add any white hair for Toy Day.


lightspring agreed, i just want some dirty blonde hair or light brown. they really, REALLY need to add light brown, it was in new leaf!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I’m really glad that they’re adding more hairstyles, but what about hair colors? It’s such a missed opportunity that they didn’t add any white hair for Toy Day.


Yeah I miss the pure white hair from new leaf whatever this new light gray hair is ugly to me. I was disappointed when I saw there wasn't white hair


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 17, 2020)

I just have to say, thank you AC team for timing this update on the day I have off


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah I miss the pure white hair from new leaf whatever this new light gray hair is ugly to me. I was disappointed when I saw there wasn't white hair


I feel like my white stag costume would’ve benefited from white hair. The grey stood out too much


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> seriously, im highly disappointed by label's stuff. its annoying to be honest. as for the froggy stuff, what if they had it as one of gracie's new sets???
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020
> 
> ...


The Labelle stuff is obnoxious and ugly and her fashion checks are annoying. I tend to avoid her and I rather see frog stuff tbh


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 17, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I’m really glad that they’re adding more hairstyles, but what about hair colors? It’s such a missed opportunity that they didn’t add any white hair for Toy Day.


 It would be really nice if they added a hair tone slider like they had in New Leaf.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like my white stag costume would’ve benefited from white hair. The grey stood out too much


I've always had white hair in nl ! It was aesthetic and pretty tbh,, I miss it alot

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



MyLifeIsCake said:


> I just have to say, thank you AC team for timing this update on the day I have off


Amazing pfp 20/10 I love it


----------



## Rinpane (Nov 17, 2020)

...I don’t think I’ve ever been so interested in being able to sit down since Pokemon X and Y, haha. I’m liking what they’ve added!
Some things I read from other posts regarding what’s in NL for these seasons sound cool too; it would be nice if they bring back those things, they sound fun.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

How much y'all wanna bet that the storage space expansion will cost a easy payment of 5 million bells? And can only be done after the house is fully expanded


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 17, 2020)

I had a feeling we'd be seeing news today, though I wasn't expecting a Thursday release! Everything looks great.


----------



## heaven. (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm very excited! Mostly for the extra storage lol. The new reactions are also super cute and I'm glad we can finally sit on the ground with our villagers. I probably won't use any of the new hairstyles but new customization is always welcome. The handful of new furniture for Turkey Day and Toy Day look cute. I do kind of hope there will be more new furniture that wasn't teased in the trailer, but not a huge deal if there isn't.


----------



## tajikey (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How much y'all wanna bet that the storage space expansion will cost a easy payment of 5 million bells? And can only be done after the house is fully expanded


I'm just hoping it comes with room size expansions, as well, at least the three side rooms off the main floor.


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 17, 2020)

Crowsie said:


> It would be really nice if they added a hair tone slider like they had in New Leaf.


This. It would allow more freedom I think to choose which hair would be best suited.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Nov 17, 2020)

This might sound kinda silly, but the WINTER MUSIC ON TOY DAY made me smile when I woke up this morning and watched the trailer! I love how it's similar to the older games with the bells. I'm not the biggest on NH music, and I loved the music in the older ones, so this little addition makes me excited! ~


----------



## kayleee (Nov 17, 2020)

YESSSSS I was not expecting new reactions/hairstyles and Nintendo did that!!! Good for them


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 17, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I also really, really want the FROGGY CHAIR



I kinda doubt we'll ever get this, unfortunately. From what I've noticed, NH is looking to drift away from 'goofy' staple items in the series. Everything seems more 'realistic' and they've even changed Harvest Fest items to be more like realistic-looking thanksgiving items.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 17, 2020)

This update looks super awesome and fun! I love how they added near quality of life updates and have added new emoticons that could make villagers just that more lively. It definitely makes me curious what the January update has in store for us.


----------



## Carmalentine (Nov 17, 2020)

God I’m super happy the game finally got an update announcement/more info.
But now that I know it’s coming, I want it even more.
Do we know what time it’s coming out? The JP release is Thursday too, which if it comes out at the same time everywhere, would be early Wednesday for the US IIRC


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2020)

we can finally be just s

just sitting here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Carmalentine said:


> God I’m super happy the game finally got an update announcement/more info.
> But now that I know it’s coming, I want it even more.
> Do we know what time it’s coming out? The JP release is Thursday too, which if it comes out at the same time everywhere, would be early Wednesday for the US IIRC


For most Americans it'll release a day early due to Japanese time being way ahead of us


----------



## Carmalentine (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> For most Americans it'll release a day early due to Japanese time being way ahead of us


Sweet 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I kinda doubt we'll ever get this, unfortunately. From what I've noticed, NH is looking to drift away from 'goofy' staple items in the series. Everything seems more 'realistic' and they've even changed Harvest Fest items to be more like realistic-looking thanksgiving items.


I actually love the new harvest festival set’s look ngl. I always thought it was really ugly. But I kind of wish some of the goofy staples stayed. We need both realistic and goofy items IMO.


----------



## Aardbei (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm worried about the events. They seem to be copy-pasted from New Leaf but with no major improvement... like Halloween 

I'm happy they are adding new hair styles. I hope they'll keep adding some more in the future ! But at the same time I hope they will add new hair colors. Like dark blue, as we had in NL !


----------



## naranjita (Nov 17, 2020)

one thing I love about the new hairstyles is that all of them (except for the bald head I guess lol) are specifically geared towards black people. it seems like more often than not options for people of color are added just as a "bonus", or take a backseat to those made for white people. so I think it's really cool to see an update that's entirely for them, instead of being an afterthought (like they were in the base game, lbr)

also the "excited" animation at 1:14 in the trailer is so stinking cute lol. look at those babies so excited for their presents


----------



## Wickel (Nov 17, 2020)

I like it! I'm looking forward to the new events


----------



## Carmalentine (Nov 17, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> I'm worried about the events. They seem to be copy-pasted from New Leaf but with no major improvement... like Halloween
> 
> I'm happy they are adding new hair styles. I hope they'll keep adding some more in the future ! But at the same time I hope they will add new hair color. Like dark blue, as we had in NL !


Yeah I agree with the events seeming similar to NL’s. I actually liked the Halloween event in NH less than the one in NL, it was a lot more barebone. The harvest festival seems a little bit better in terms of being interesting? But I might feel differently when it comes out. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> I'm worried about the events. They seem to be copy-pasted from New Leaf but with no major improvement... like Halloween
> 
> I'm happy they are adding new hair styles. I hope they'll keep adding some more in the future ! But at the same time I hope they will add new hair color. Like dark blue, as we had in NL !


I'm for one am happy they're copy n paste. I hate change so,, i'm happy uvu it's exactly how I remember


----------



## rezberri (Nov 17, 2020)

hrrnng my thoughts r every where with this update (in a positive way) but overall im so excited for it!! im going to put my thoughts behind spoilers bc they r Many and Big.





Spoiler: thoughts on the new things



- i suspected with the Halloween furniture/Spooky Set that they've been trying to step away from furniture that's too niche/can't rly be mixed with furniture outside of the set and it seems they're continuing this trend with the Harvest Festival furniture, which is exciting. that isn't to say niche furniture can be bad, but we rly do need just more furniture in general and this is a good fix for it (for now).
- all the new reactions r rly great for picture taking and having fun. i used to use greetings to wave goodbye to my villagers (i dont do that all the time, just when i leave their house) so it's rly exciting to have a goodbye emote now! the floor sit is rly precious and im so happy we can channel our inner villager now. the lil hand flail with the sparkles is rly cute lol i think it'll be my go to emote when goofing around. i was worried we wouldn't rly get any new reactions, but i can see that that fear may have been unfounded. i'll definitely spend nook miles on this when it comes out
- omg the detail in the hairstyles r so lovely. recently, ppl have been speaking out about the long-standing issue of not having many PoC-inclusive hairstyles and skintones in games. i mean, it's only with Pocket Camp we could pick our skintones. in New Leaf, ppl had to stand for hours on the island to get a darker skintone, and even then it would fade over time. and that's not even to mention hairstyles, which we had none of. it's exciting to see games and their companies be more aware of inclusivity because not only does that mean more people get to see themselves in video game characters, in games where u can create your own characters that means you can actually be urself in that game. while these hairstyles may not be something i'd wear in real life, i appreciate that the people who do wear them finally can. i hope that this is a step towards more hairstyles being added to the game later on, and more specifically, diverse hairstyles being added to the game later on.








Spoiler: thoughts on the holidays



- Harvest Festival looked rly interesting to me. we saw the character adding pumpkins to the stew(?), so i'm wondering if we will even get new crops like we've all been speculating, or if we just have to make a pumpkin and fruit stew which would be rly gross!! i would not eat that lol. im still kinda holding out a lil speckle of hope for new crops, but i imagine if the devs were to actually put them in the game then they would have been in the trailer. we've all be on a farming kick so to not add them would be weird, but even in other frames we didnt see any new crops. so im rly curious to see how this whole event will play out.
- Toy Day looked kinda basic but i mean theres only so many things u can do for that holiday. ive never rly been interested in Christmas furniture and decorations (red & green is,,, horrid color combination im sorry red & green likers), but im excited to give my villagers lil gifts as Santa lol. it's also always great to see NPCs return, and Jingle looks rly precious in this game. i may not feel much about this holiday in general, but i can say at least it's not like the Easter event.
- seeing Pavé return is also neat, but the date at which he's coming back shows that there's not much of a celebration in January (except for New Years). i imagine his holiday will be in February like previous games. there's not much to say about this because we weren't even given that much, but i am Waiting. Patiently. to see what his set will look like, and the waiting in in mounting amounts of horror and fascination








Spoiler: thoughts on other things



- the house storage upgrade is rly nice, more space to store things is always a good thing. looking through this thread, i saw someone else mention that maybe this could be a precursor to allowing us to upgrade the space in some rooms and i wont lie i thought the same thing, but lately ive been telling myself to not get my hopes up about things bc it only leads to disappointment for me, so we will have to see if that is the case.
- finally being able to transfer save data freely between consoles is rly nice. i dont rly know what possessed Nintendo when they decided to *not* allow that from the start, but it seems they've been exorcised of said possession. it's also interesting that ppl can now move side characters from one switch to their own island, i mean it makes sense they would do this bc i mean it's the holiday season and ppl will probably get their own switches for the holiday instead of using other ppl's so siblings and etc. who have made a side character on their sibling's (or etc.'s) switch can now have their own game. it's weird that they thought up this possibility, and not the possibility to let us visit our own dream address, but oh well. it's still a rly good thing. im wondering tho, if they're finally allowing all of this now because of a "Switch Pro" version coming out soon. if that's the case, i wonder if they'd ever allow these things? and i wonder if they'll come out with an ACNH-themed "Switch Pro". but this is too much speculation for a thoughts and feelings comment on a trailer lol
- being able to visit random dream addresses is always nice; it was a feature in ACNL so im glad it's a feature in ACNH. i wonder if it'll have the limit of only showing u islands that are as similarly developed as ur own like in New Leaf, but it could also go by how many visits some islands got (and show u the most popular ones or something). obviously we wont know until we can actually try it, but i mean. this was one of my first thoughts when i heard about it man!! i also wonder if hiding ur dream address on ur passport can take ur island out of the "rotation" of islands that are shown bc i mean it doesnt rly mean anything if ur dream address _does _show up to someone else but i dont rly like the thought of random ppl visiting it either way rn.
- the Pocket Camp collab is rly interesting but im wondering what they even mean by a smartphone model?? like is it an item?? can we just get the Pocket Camp phone case?? it's nice to see that ACNH and ACPC's still having collaborations this late?? early?? into the game's existence, and it makes me wonder if we'll see more furniture collaborations in the future.



those are all my thoughts. many things to think, but very happy to think them bc it's a rly nice update!!
idk how to format things here


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 17, 2020)

waking up to the update video being released was a really nice touch to such a crappy morning   

i'm a little.. confused that turkey day is being hosted by a turkey, but i can get over it.  i've already had my thanksgiving due to me being in canada, but i'm still more than excited to jump into the fun for this. and the new characters i get to meet in general (considering this is my first animal crossing game i've no idea if they're reappearing characters or not so i'm just excited to _meet them_ either way).

those christmas decorations look fantastic.  it honestly reminds me of some of the things i've seen in real life a few years ago with some friends around that time so that's.. really nostalgic for me right now and bringing back some good memories so i'm all over that in the best way possible.

can we all just take a minute to appreciate the stroage increase?  and the reactions?  and the darn hairstyles that i think should have been there from the beginning but that's just my opinion. i'm really happy with this update sneak peek so far and i can't wait to explore it.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

6iixx said:


> waking up to the update video being released was a really nice touch to such a crappy morning
> 
> i'm a little.. confused that turkey day is being hosted by a turkey, but i can get over it.  i've already had my thanksgiving due to me being in canada, but i'm still more than excited to jump into the fun for this. and the new characters i get to meet in general (considering this is my first animal crossing game i've no idea if they're reappearing characters or not so i'm just excited to _meet them_ either way).
> 
> ...



Franklin creates a turkey-less thanksgiving dinnerIf I recall, replacing turkey with fish and other main course meals. He's suppose to be mildly tragic, the original game you had to look for him as hid out of paranoia someone was after him.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Nov 17, 2020)

Still eagerly awaiting my beloved Brewster, but I am happy with this update, and Toy Day looks magical ❄


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 17, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Franklin creates a turkey-less thanksgiving dinnerIf I recall, replacing turkey with fish and other main course meals. He's suppose to be mildly tragic, the original game you had to look for him as hid out of paranoia someone was after him.



i honestly had a feeling it was going to be something without turkey - i've noticed that they tend to make the villagers and NPCs seem 'vegan' or at least, don't eat other animals other than fish.  interesting.  maybe that's why we don't see fish-like villagers i mean, besides the fact that fish technically can't survive out of water but we wont get into that.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 17, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> Still eagerly awaiting my beloved Brewster, but I am happy with this update, and Toy Day looks magical ❄



Sadly, I don't think Brewster will be out this year... Hoping he's in the January update, though.


----------



## Kattea (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m most excited that we can join our villagers doing yoga in the plaza!!!!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm also hoping Brewster will return in the January update, but now I'm not too sure. wouldn't they have shown his face next to pave if he was indeed returning? :c hope I'm wrong


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 17, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> I'm worried about the events. They seem to be copy-pasted from New Leaf but with no major improvement... like Halloween
> 
> I'm happy they are adding new hair styles. I hope they'll keep adding some more in the future ! But at the same time I hope they will add new hair color. Like dark blue, as we had in NL !



Events are always kinda the same. What I've noticed of events in NH is that they're kinda based on both NL and previous entries. They will also add a few tiny details. Like, Halloween is much like other games but unlike previous games, your neighbors are not dressed up as Jack, instead you can dress up as Jack plus you can get new pranks and there are new reactions. NL's Halloween had different kinds of villagers dressed up as different types of Jacks (CF/GCN was pretty much find the real Jack and that was it). I also remember NL to have different costumes to scare villagers differently and get items. I kinda liked having villagers dress up differently this time around 

There's no Bunny day in GCN nor WW from what I recall but it was pretty much the same in NL and CF. 

Nature day is also slightly different in NH compared to the other games. In NH you get special Nook Miles events and Leif will come to your island more often, whereas in GCN and CF you'll get a special item from Tortimer and in NL there's a cardboard standee and you'll get an item.

Fireworks festival is probably the most similar to NL. 

Harvest festival/Turkey day is also slightly different from its predecessors but yeah, it's looking very similar to NL. The only difference is that now tables are being set up with villagers around it (which is very similar as the Harvest Festival even in GCN).


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 17, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> AWESOMEEEE!!! storage!!!! And all these new reactions?! One thing I noticed with the Halloween reactions is that they took up the two remaining spaces i had for my last two regular reactions, so now I don't have room to get those. Hoping this will have been addressed with the addition of these reactions!! I can't wait to do all the new things!!! Turkey day is so close!!


It didn't take up spaces. The Halloween Update added a second page for reactions once you filled the first page. No need to address.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

6iixx said:


> i honestly had a feeling it was going to be something without turkey - i've noticed that they tend to make the villagers and NPCs seem 'vegan' or at least, don't eat other animals other than fish.  interesting.  maybe that's why we don't see fish-like villagers i mean, besides the fact that fish technically can't survive out of water but we wont get into that.


Squids exist in ac how they live out of water


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Squids exist in ac how they live out of water



i thought they were octopuses?  in which case, they can only survive about 20-30 minutes out of water  :c

maybe octavian's takin' a dip in the ocean when we're not looking.


----------



## Dim (Nov 17, 2020)

Winter is going to be amazing! Also new hairstyles and storage are a nice touch! :]


----------



## deana (Nov 17, 2020)

STORAGE UPGRADE my prayers have been answered by Nintendo  ♥ 

The new reactions seem amazing as well and I'm super happy they added more hairstyles! It gives me hope that light brown hair still might happen down the road - January update maybe please??


----------



## dreamie_wolfie (Nov 17, 2020)

i just need all the storge 
i have soooo many items around my island


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 17, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> carnival celebration? oo!! does this mean we may get more things to put with our Teacup Ride? Like.... a Ferris Wheel?!


Not Carnival. 

Carnivale - like Mardi Gras. The holiday before the Christian season of Lent.


----------



## Aurita (Nov 17, 2020)

WE CAN SIT WITH THE VILLAGERS 

just that alone already makes this update great for me  but so excited for more storage, reactions, and hair styles!

I thought there were going to be more house exteriors when they went to Nook but hopefully those will come later  also hyped for my boy Pave to come back next update


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 17, 2020)

rezberri said:


> hrrnng my thoughts r every where with this update (in a positive way) but overall im so excited for it!! im going to put my thoughts behind spoilers bc they r Many and Big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They added skin tone selection in Happy Home Designer in..2014? 2015? So it was before Pocket Camp.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 17, 2020)

​


Fye said:


> I'm guessing the harvest fest -> turkey day name change was made to simplify things, especially since New Horizons has a much bigger audience than the previous games did so it makes sense to make the event names more streamlined. I preferred the sound of harvest fest but don't really mind the change​
> ​




It's actually interesting to me because from a non-American (or English speaking) point of view I felt "Harvest Festival" was way more universally understandable.

When I see the name "Harvest festival" I can piece together it's going to involve enjoying the food you've spent all year growing. That's not the case with "Turkey Day". Over here we don't have a single holiday that involves eating turkey, so if I was totally unaware of Thanksgiving I would be pretty confused about the context of the event or the significance of the turkey part of the name.

It gets more confusing when we aren't going to be eating turkey in game and I'd bet our recipes will only involve fruit, fish and veggies.

(Unless they made Franklin non-vegan, which would make this a pretty dark iteration of Animal Crossing)​


----------



## Dracule (Nov 17, 2020)

Purrley said:


> Am I the only one who's in love with this new hairstyle here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESSS, I LOVE THIS HAIRSTYLE—and also the one with two round buns!! They’re SO cute.


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 17, 2020)

Dracule said:


> YESSS, I LOVE THIS HAIRSTYLE—and also the one with two round buns!! They’re SO cute.



the two round buns honestly reminds me of lifeline, from apex.  i think it's so adorable


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Round buns.. purple round buns..*SPACE BUNS !*


----------



## Corrie (Nov 17, 2020)

They listened to us hoarders and gave us more room to hoard more stuff!!


----------



## Starboard (Nov 17, 2020)

What they showed of Toy Day was so pretty I shed a tear :'c


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh my gosh, I could CRY. Toy Day looks so beautiful!! Can't wait for my island to be covered in SNOW, and I hope it lasts all of winter and not just the day of the event... Really looking forward to the holiday aesthetics~~


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 17, 2020)

I can't wait for this update! I can sit down on the ground, do yoga, expand storage, and more as well as Turkey Day and Toy Day!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 17, 2020)

I think I'm going to have fun with the update. I do wonder if it'll be enough to last me to the next one though, but we'll see. It's just that there seems to be less time between the 'big' Halloween update and this one than between this one and the next one in January... 

Love the new reactions, I'm going to take so many snapshots just sitting around with my villagers! And the expanded storage space is really going to help. Right now my storage is almost full just with items I can't buy from Nook's and crafting materials O.O

I'm excited to see what the events will bring, though I'm anxious about the Toy Day event... I like keeping control over what I gift my villagers, and as such usually tend to avoid the 'gift quests'. I do hope someone will spoil that bit before the actual event, so I can decide what I will do. 

It's good to see they're also putting out new hairstyles, that gives me hope that one day, in the future, there'll be truly long hair (either loose or in a ponytail)


----------



## Fye (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> It's actually interesting to me because from a non-American (or English speaking) point of view I felt "Harvest Festival" was way more universally understandable.
> 
> When I see the name "Harvest festival" I can piece together it's going to involve enjoying the food you've spent all year growing. That's not the case with "Turkey Day". Over here we don't have a single holiday that involves eating turkey, so if I was totally unaware of Thanksgiving I would be pretty confused about the context of the event or the significance of the turkey part of the name.


that's absolutely true, and that's why I liked harvest festival better - since it's more universal. But I was thinking more from a children's perspective since I think harvest isn't really a word kids learn or use in their younger years unless they are specifically exposed to it. Naming the event [NPC animal]-day (like bunny day) seems easy enough for children to pick up without really knowing the origin of the real life event.


----------



## Manah (Nov 17, 2020)

Finally I can move the event furniture back to my main character <3 I think the reactions are my favorite addition. The hairstyles are amazing too, but I don't have characters left to use them


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes! I love the sitting interaction. We will get to sit on the ground with our islanders now. And the hairstyles are cute. Also from the little bit I've seen, it looks like Toy Day is similar to how it was in New Leaf, which is great because I loved Toy Day in New Leaf. And the storage expansion will be really helpful for the hoarders among us. I'm excited about this update.

Still don't see an add to cart option or the Roost but maybe one day.


----------



## Eureka (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> It's actually interesting to me because from a non-American (or English speaking) point of view I felt "Harvest Festival" was way more universally understandable.
> 
> When I see the name "Harvest festival" I can piece together it's going to involve enjoying the food you've spent all year growing. That's not the case with "Turkey Day". Over here we don't have a single holiday that involves eating turkey, so if I was totally unaware of Thanksgiving I would be pretty confused about the context of the event or the significance of the turkey part of the name.
> 
> ...



I feel like they changed the name because it's a day that revolves around Franklin. So "turkey day" is basically "franklin day" which honestly I can see how most people would find that easier to recognize as his event than "harvest festival". 

I'm super excited for all the upcoming stuff! I've never experienced Franklin or Jingle. Cooking on Thanksgiving looks so cozy and lovely. Especially with lots of people unable to see family this year due to COVID restrictions, I feel like the Thanksgiving event will be extra special for a lot of people. ❤


----------



## deirdresgf (Nov 17, 2020)

I-I SAW THIS A FEW HOURS AGO AT SCHOOL AND I WATCHED IT AND I SOBBED OMG
update: still sobbing
WHEN I HEARD THE HARVEST FESTIVAL MUSIC OKFBREBS IT WAS RHE SAME IN NEW LEAF MY HEARTT
ALSO IM SO EXCITED FOR THE CHRISTMAS EVENT AHHH I LOVED DRESSING UP AS SANTA AND GIVING VILLAGERS PRESENTS IN NEW LEAFF

ALSO THE NEW REACTIOSN HOLY JESUS IM SO EXCITED I CAN FINALLY DO THE WORKOUT DANCE THING WITH MY VILLAGER BABIES
also the event starts being active on my best friend’s birthday what a coinkydink


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 17, 2020)

I like this update.  I'm ready for it.  I'm excited to get some cookin' done and sit with Dobie by a pond.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Nov 17, 2020)

I think Turkey Day is fine as a name, since Franklin is a turkey. I don't think that necessarily makes it more of an explicitly American holiday. I did prefer the name Harvest Day though.

The storage expansion was a nice surprise. I didn't think it would happen.


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 17, 2020)

I just can't wait to get payback at Billy for sitting on the ground in front of furniture and trapping me there...

Booty wiggle will be a decent shrunk funk shuffle substitute and also means of dancing without spamming other reactions like my friend and I had been doing

It is really cool to see Nintendo's response to popular requests every time they publish an update

Also yeeeeeeeee NL-style dream roulette! can't wait


----------



## Ganucci (Nov 17, 2020)

BRING IT ON!

I am SO excited for Harvest Festival Turkey Day! I did like the original name of the holiday more as it felt more like it could be a real holiday. Turkey Day just makes me wonder why in a world full of animals they would celebrate Turkeys. It's kind of like Bunny Day. Like...why are all these animals celebrating a rabbit? I'm probably thinking too far into it though.

Toy Day and this whole holiday season is going to be SPECTACULAR. I figured that many items wouldn't be added based on the fact so many items were already loaded into the game. However, since I don't time travel and also refuse to collect items from seasons/events I haven't experienced yet, it will all be brand new to me! 

I just can't wait


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 17, 2020)

If the items you get from Jingle to deliver to villagers are random then I'm kind of worried it might be like when you deliver a villager a gift from another villager and it turns out to be ugly. I hope they're at least cute gifts or something they won't wear or display in their homes.


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 17, 2020)

Probably a silly question but is this update for northern hem only (given they are in autumn and celebrate this stuff only) or is this a global update?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> Probably a silly question but is this update for northern hem only (given they are in autumn and celebrate this stuff only) or is this a global update?



Global


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 17, 2020)

Initial thoughts:

I'm excited!
Can't wait to use up the pumpkins chilling in my storage
The new hairstyles give me hope that the devs will keep adding new ones. Would love to see more generic ones, like a long ponytail and messy bun
The feasting table in the Res Services plaza looks so cute! Love seeing the villagers walking around with empty plates
I'm stoked to sit and do yoga with my residents!   
More storage, yes! Feed my hoarding tendencies, Nintendo~ 
The new furniture items look fantastic! My family doesn't really celebrate Christmas, but the stockings hanging on the wall are adorable. 
My only concern is Jingle's gifts... I hope they won't be random items. I don't need all my villagers walking around in Instant-muscle Suits.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 17, 2020)

I can't wait to sit with my villagers


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 17, 2020)

Where do people get the info about catalog in nooklink and random dreams?


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 17, 2020)

The new hair (being bald, lol) and the reactions are very nice. I'm gonna workout next to Peewee, haha. I love the excited reaction with the little butt wiggle. 

I find it amusing on Turkey day, the villagers are wearing the boater hats  I'm excited for Toy day, I've always wanted a kidnapping sack. (I wonder if you can keep.. that because I definitely would)


----------



## Rosch (Nov 17, 2020)

Just woke up and still drowsy. But after seeing the notification, my mind, body and soul has awaken.

I can finally sit on the ground. Oh yes. Best update ever. Seriously though, this is awesome. I am SO excited.



airysuit said:


> Where do people get the info about catalog in nooklink and random dreams?


I think it's from the Japanese website. They tend to include info not shown on trailers.


----------



## ACMike700 (Nov 17, 2020)

Do you guys think that it will cost another debt for the expanded storage?
I kind of hope so so I have something to put my bells towards at this point lol.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



Pyoopi said:


> The new hair (being bald, lol) and the reactions are very nice. I'm gonna workout next to Peewee, haha. I love the excited reaction with the little butt wiggle.
> 
> I find it amusing on Turkey day, the villagers are wearing the boater hats  I'm excited for Toy day, I've always wanted a kidnapping sack. (I wonder if you can keep.. that because I definitely would)


OMG Peewee just left my island and he lived right next to Tiffany lol. He was working out all the time so I put workout equipment in his yard for him


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 17, 2020)

I just woke up then as it’s early in the morning where I’m from and I see this thread omg I gotta go watch this I’m so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 17, 2020)

Now I can block the villagers that block me by sitting hehehe


ACMike700 said:


> Do you guys think that it will cost another debt for the expanded storage?
> I kind of hope so so I have something to put my bells towards at this point lol.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020
> ...


Yes I posted about it Here a few min ago because I saw a facebook post from Nintendo.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 17, 2020)

I am so excited about all the reactions that match what your villager is doing! I can't wait to do yoga at the plaza with them out work out on the beach! It makes me excited since now I can be apart of the fun! The hair styles are amazing and I'm so glad to see more inclusive styles. I how it continues and we see more options as time goes! The storage upgrade is great since I'm a clothing hoarder so now I can buy more space. I once again hope they keep increasing the size since more items keep coming!


----------



## Solio (Nov 17, 2020)

Meh... 6/10.

-As expected: More holidays that are only relevant for a day. At least the furniture looks nice. 

-They actually added stuff to the base game! It's nice that we finally get the emotes everyone has been asking for. Though again, it doesnt really add much.

-The hairstyles do nothing for me, honestly. But I'm sure others will appreciate it more.

-More storage space is nice I guess??? I personally dont need more space, but judging by this board  the AC-Playerbase has a hoarding problem, so, good for them, I suppose...

I'm sounding like an ungrateful, whining bench, but blabla Brewster, blablabla Store Update blabla Gyroids, etc, etc... Get on it already! I'd rather have that than being able to SIT.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 17, 2020)

It's about time they let us sit down. It all looks cool, but honestly it's not really that meaty of content. We can now do some of the stuff villagers were able to do from day 1 but not all of it. Like we still can't sip drinks and eat food or do the zoomie airplane thing. So it's not like they even gave us all the villager reaction stuff they had from the start.

So if villagers were able to do it from the start this feels more like stuff they copied and pasted onto the player character and less that they had to work it into the game.


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm really happy they are bringing back Harvest Day as that was one of my favorite events in New Leaf along with a similar variation on its music too! So far from this video, it seems like this is a pretty big update, but I'm surprised there has been no mention or spoiler of the Cafe/Brewster!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Nov 17, 2020)

Mostly excited about the upcoming storage expansion. The new events seem cool and Pave's cooming back with the January update which is nice. I love the new reactions!


----------



## Chynna (Nov 17, 2020)

Can't wait for the update as I NEED more storage space! I'm so excited that we get more reactions and can actually sit on the ground and I love the new hair styles and can't wait to give gifts to my villagers during toy day!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2020)

I want the addition of furniture.

I don't want reactions and more material grinding.

Increased storage?
For more materials.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 17, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Initial thoughts:
> 
> I'm excited!
> Can't wait to use up the pumpkins chilling in my storage
> ...


The gifts won't be random if it's anything like NL. You have to figure out what they wanted and give them that. But they'll take the wrong present (intended for someone else) and pretend to be happy. It's going to be random though.




John Wick said:


> I want the addition of furniture.
> 
> I don't want reactions and more material grinding.
> 
> ...


Hey hey now. We can finally sit after 8 months, what more do you want!?


----------



## Rosch (Nov 17, 2020)

I finally gathered my thoughts regarding the update:

Turkey Day
I guess cooking is not going to be a full mechanic... yet? Also pumpkins are going to have more use, which is great. I have 2 pumpkin farms and was actually thinking of removing the other one.

Toy Day
Woohoo. We're going to be Santa for a day! Nook's Cranny will be selling toys. I imagine my villagers with large puppy eyes as they stare into it.

New Reactions
I'm glad that these can be easily bought with Nook Miles. I was a little anxious that we had to get them from villagers again. That takes time. Time to take a picture of me taking a picture. Also, I just hope sitting with the villagers won't cause them to walk away.

New Hairstyles
It's great that they continue to add more. There are endless hairstyle possibilities so I hope they will keep adding to this in the future.

Expanded Storage
Just when I sold most of my clothes and unused furniture, we get 800 additional storage. I hope this trend of expanding storage happens at least a few more times in the future.

New Items
I saw the Northern Lights wallpaper and a sunflower rug which I assume will be seasonal Nook Mile items. Then there's also new food items (tempura ramen!!!). I seriously hope there's more.
There's also a Pocket Camp phone case that can be obtained when you have Pocket Camp linked. It's cool, I guess.

Nook Phone Mobile App
I rarely use the mobile Nintendo app, but I'm glad it's continually getting upgrades. Also, it's great to finally have an official catalog.

Save Data Transfer
This is blessing, especially this holiday season when many people will surely be gifting Switches. The fact that you can transfer the whole island, or just your resident (non-island rep) is amazing. This could be useful for holding stuff when you want to restart the game.

Shame there's still no Brewster, Gyroids, returning furniture series, new veggies. They're probably waiting until the first anniversary. But still, this is still an amazing update. Really excited and I'm really looking forward to this.

AC:NH Update 1.6.0 - Japanese article for reference:








						『あつまれ どうぶつの森』冬の無料アップデートは11月19日配信開始。季節のイベントや新しいリアクション・髪型を追加。 | トピックス | Nintendo
					

朝晩、冷え込む日も増えてきた今日この頃ですが、いかがお過ごしでしょうか。『あつまれ どうぶつの森』の北半球の島でも、もみじが舞うようになり、秋が深まってきています。そんな『あつまれ




					topics.nintendo.co.jp
				




Info on Save Data Transfer:




__





						Nintendo Support: How to Transfer Animal Crossing: New Horizons Save Data
					






					en-americas-support.nintendo.com


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> The gifts won't be random if it's anything like NL. You have to figure out what they wanted and give them that. But they'll take the wrong present (intended for someone else) and pretend to be happy. It's going to be random though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey now. We can finally sit after 8 months, what more do you want!?


LOL

I'll don one of those hideous new hairstyles while I sit on the ground because, sfa chairs.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 17, 2020)

Save file transfers finally being a thing is great though. I am assuming this means that people can finally move their data to another switch. I mean...you can never be to certain.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

For those who wish to see what time they'll get the update here's a time zone converter  https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 17, 2020)

As far as this update goes, we aren't getting another one until late January into February. So we're going to go through a dry spell for 3 months. When you think about that, this update is really thin on the content. Had this been the update for November and December would also get one, it'd be different.

As things are now, a 3 month dry spell is kind of pathetic.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 17, 2020)

The small changes they're making to the classic tunes are beautiful. There's a lot of warmth to them. 

The holidays themselves seem to operate as they have in the past. The name change is a bit surprising, but I suppose fitting with Franklin himself. I resonate more with 'Harvest Festival' though. It'll be a bit of a letdown if the items received from this event are limited to food or a single themed decor piece. The Toy Day variants (trees, gifts) are a bit flashy for me, but I'm sure there are still pieces left to uncover. 

Most excited for the new reactions. Like many have posted, being able to interact more with villagers brings more life to the game. It's the little things like this that bring me smiles. The 'ta-da,' 'sit down,' and photo options are ones I'll be using extensively.


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 17, 2020)

Super excited about the storage upgrade!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

You heard it here folks your house loan must be paid in full to get the storage.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



TheDuke55 said:


> As far as this update goes, we aren't getting another one until late January into February. So we're going to go through a dry spell for 3 months. When you think about that, this update is really thin on the content. Had this been the update for November and December would also get one, it'd be different.
> 
> As things are now, a 3 month dry spell is kind of pathetic.


The Christmas update is the December update. We aren't going through a dry month spell or whatever.


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 336019
> 
> You heard it here folks your house loan must be paid in full to get the storage.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wish there was at least a little more stuff for the next 2-3 months. But at least we get updates unlike back in new leaf


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You heard it here folks your house loan must be paid in full to get the storage.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020
> 
> ...



Yeah... the update we're getting tomorrow evening is both the November update and December update, then, we'll get an update late January. There's no 'content drought' for sure.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

*BEING ABLE TO VISIT RANDOM DREAM TOWNS ARE NOW A THING !*


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Yeah... the update we're getting tomorrow evening is both the November update and December update, then, we'll get an update late January. There's no 'content drought' for sure.



Plenty of stuff to do in game till then.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Yeah... the update we're getting tomorrow evening is both the November update and December update, then, we'll get an update late January. There's no 'content drought' for sure.


I'm rather confused on how people came to the conclusion that we are going to be in a drought. Thanksgiving and Christmas don't happen back to back and then we have nothing ! We have two holidays well three including new years and then pave that's covers like three months right there


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2020)

Can't theme an island or house with reactions.

I never even use them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Can't theme an island or house with reactions.
> 
> I never even use them.


Aww that's too bad they really are cute tho


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm rather confused on how people came to the conclusion that we are going to be in a drought. Thanksgiving and Christmas don't happen back to back and then we have nothing ! We have two holidays well three including new years and then pave that's covers like three months right there


Yeah but in all the other games we had those holidays from the get-go. I don't count holidays really as an update. I'm referring to the other stuff like the reactions/hair-styles, or whatever else they might've added in if we got another update filler in December aside from Toy Day.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Nov 17, 2020)

More than anything else in this update, I'm excited for more storage slots!  I can finally empty my mailbox of all of the Reese & Cyrus wedding items from June that I didn't have room for, and clean up my garbage dump of a town...

I'm also really excited to sit next to my villagers.  that's going to make for some adorable photos. 

I'm happy for more events, but they seem pretty similar to the New Leaf ones, so not overly excited for them.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm rather confused on how people came to the conclusion that we are going to be in a drought. Thanksgiving and Christmas don't happen back to back and then we have nothing ! We have two holidays well three including new years and then pave that's covers like three months right there



Yup, and it looks like Toy Day's designed to get you an incentive to play every day as well, to collect those 'toys' as well as gather those DIYs for the Winter season.




LaBelleFleur said:


> More than anything else in this update, I'm excited for more storage slots! I can finally empty my mailbox of all of the Reese & Cyrus wedding items from June that I didn't have room for, and clean up my garbage dump of a town...
> 
> I'm also really excited to sit next to my villagers.  that's going to make for some adorable photos.
> 
> I'm happy for more events, but they seem pretty similar to the New Leaf ones, so not overly excited for them.



For sure. I need more space to store my weed collection. I-I-It isn't what you think. I swear.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah but in all the other games we had those holidays from the get-go. I don't count holidays really as an update. I'm referring to the other stuff like the reactions/hair-styles, or whatever else they might've added in if we got another update filler in December aside from Toy Day.


Well acnh isn't the same as nl they use the Holidays as updates and tbh it's better that way. If we had everything from jump then even more people would feel burn out from the game. That's how I felt in nl after awhile the game grew boring but in NH we get the holidays as updates and we have something to look forward to and we even get extra stuff on the side !


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Yup, and it looks like Toy Day's designed to get you an incentive to play every day as well, to collect those 'toys' as well as gather those DIYs for the Winter season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be glad they haven't brought back Cooper or Booker yet.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aww that's too bad they really are cute tho


There's only one I'd use, but I doubt they'll add giving the finger to them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

John Wick said:


> There's only one I'd use, but I doubt they'll add giving the finger to them.


Oh ! I wish we had dancing in the game I'd be set.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 17, 2020)

The updates comes out in "Late January". So I'm going to assume that the update will be out by the 3rd week as well. Also, from now until mid-January, it's just 2 months.

I really don't see content-drought, to be honest. For North Hemisphere at least.

On November 26th, it's Turkey Day.
By December 1st (until Feb 28), Snowflake season begins, which mean Snowflake DIYs. Summer Shells season for those in the South.
By December 11th (until Feb 24), Snowboy Season starts, which means building snowmen and more DIYs.
By December 15th (until Jan 6), Festive season begins for both hemisphere. More new DIYs and it's time to decorate the island with those illuminated furniture.
On December 24th, it's Toy Day. Prior to this, we can purchase toys from Nook's Cranny for the whole month of December.
On December 31st, it's the New Year Countdown.
And on January 1st, it's New Year's Day.

I think December is a little busy. Well, I think I'm going to be a little busy.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 17, 2020)

I can't wait to do aerobics & yoga with my villagers in the plaza! If only we could sing too  
I like the new hairstyles! But i'm still waiting for a life sim I play to put hair that looks like mine into their game   There's like a "poof ball" hairstyle that I might use though. It's pretty cute. I'm so happy they put food items back in the game.
I love the "Toy Day" items but I'm worried that they'll be DIYs based on item drops from trees... which historically have had terrible drop rates. Normally I'd just deal, but I'm serious about "Toy Day". I want all the items!!!!!!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well acnh isn't the same as nl they use the Holidays as updates and tbh it's better that way. If we had everything from jump then even more people would feel burn out from the game. That's how I felt in nl after awhile the game grew boring but in NH we get the holidays as updates and we have something to look forward to and we even get extra stuff on the side !


I mean it's still a cool update. Would I had preferred we got the Roost sometime this year or Gyroids, yes, but I hope they do it sometime in the early year and don't sit on it until Summer or Fall of next year. That's way too long if you ask me.

Still having some (and not all) of the villager reactions is still a good start opposed to them not giving it to us at all.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I mean it's still a cool update. Would I had preferred we got the Roost sometime this year or Gyroids, yes, but I hope they do it sometime in the early year and don't sit on it until Summer or Fall of next year. That's way too long if you ask me.
> 
> Still having some (and not all) of the villager reactions is still a good start opposed to them not giving it to us at all.


Why Roost? He's not exactly an exciting character in my opinion. You visit his coffee shop and get coffee and that's about it. Maybe work there but eh. He wouldn't make much of a contribution to the game as a whole. I wouldn't mind seeing gyroids but tbh digging those up in NL was annoying especially after it rains and considering the orgins of gyroids it's unlikely we'll get them. More reactions is nice tho.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

Rosch said:


> The updates comes out in "Late January". So I'm going to assume that the update will be out by the 3rd week as well. Also, from now until mid-January, it's just 2 months.
> 
> I really don't see content-drought, to be honest. For North Hemisphere at least.
> 
> ...


For those in the SH, there’s an explosion of fish and bugs to collect. While that’s not entirely my cup of tea (I much prefer foraging and decorating) it is at least something for those who didn’t travel to NH islands.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well acnh isn't the same as nl they use the Holidays as updates and tbh it's better that way. If we had everything from jump then even more people would feel burn out from the game. That's how I felt in nl after awhile the game grew boring but in NH we get the holidays as updates and we have something to look forward to and we even get extra stuff on the side !



Yeah, though I really enjoyed New Leaf when it came out because I never time travelled. So I experienced everything when it was designed to be. Granted later on, after so many years have passed and its the same you kinda just don't care. XD

New Horizons will hopefully change it up every year on a rotation.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why Roost? He's not exactly an exciting character in my opinion. You visit his coffee shop and get coffee and that's about it. Maybe work there but eh. He wouldn't make much of a contribution to the game as a whole. I wouldn't mind seeing gyroids but tbh digging those up in NL was annoying especially after it rains and considering the orgins of gyroids it's unlikely we'll get them. More reactions is nice tho.


Quite a lot of people want the Roost back. I could say the same and say the reactions are going to be 'not fun' after a while, but I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 17, 2020)

WE CAN SIT DOWN NEXT TO OUR ISLANDERS !!!!!!!!!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Quite a lot of people want the Roost back. I could say the same and say the reactions are going to be 'not fun' after a while, but I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


I'm I guess I'm not a Roost super fan. I always forget he exist and finding a spot for his cafe in nl was difficult and I'd hate to have to do that again for an NPC I barely talk too..I wish I could love him more ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



Khaelis said:


> Yeah, though I really enjoyed New Leaf when it came out because I never time travelled. So I experienced everything when it was designed to be. Granted later on, after so many years have passed and its the same you kinda just don't care. XD
> 
> New Horizons will hopefully change it up every year on a rotation.


I hardly time travelled in nl so I enjoyed the game properly haha I may have said I grew bored of the game but I almost spent a good 3k hours playing so I made it work lol


----------



## Eureka (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why Roost? He's not exactly an exciting character in my opinion. You visit his coffee shop and get coffee and that's about it. Maybe work there but eh. He wouldn't make much of a contribution to the game as a whole. I wouldn't mind seeing gyroids but tbh digging those up in NL was annoying especially after it rains and considering the orgins of gyroids it's unlikely we'll get them. More reactions is nice tho.



I don't get it either. Don't get me wrong, I would love to have Brewster and really look forward to him, but he will arrive when he arrives. It really doesn't bother me. Every update twitter blows up with "where the f*** is Brewster, Nintendo?!" and it is starting to get very old. Being disappointed he hasn't shown up is one thing, but acting pissed off is ridiculous to me. I've even read some people refuse to play the game until they put him in, good grief  

I'm really excited for the new items and furniture! One thing I'm really looking forward to are these cute tents!


----------



## Vsmith (Nov 17, 2020)

We can sit down!!!! And I can finally work out with my buddy Mac!!! I'm so excited for the decorations and events too!!! And the cooking!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> I don't get it either. Don't get me wrong, I would love to have Brewster and really look forward to him, but he will arrive when he arrives. It really doesn't bother me. Every update twitter blows up with "where the f*** is Brewster, Nintendo?!" and it is starting to get very old. Being disappointed he hasn't shown up is one thing, but acting pissed off is ridiculous to me. I've even read some people refuse to play the game until they put him in, good grief
> 
> I'm really excited for the new items and furniture! One thing I'm really looking forward to are these cute tents!
> 
> View attachment 336027


Oh my god I didn't even realize it was that bad.. I knew Twitter was toxic but I didn't realize ac twitter was that toxic. Yeah overall the whole Brewster not being in the game is getting old. Like you can be disappointed but to stop playing the game and yell at Nintendo about it isn't helpful. Why stop playing a game you spent 60 dollars on or got as a gift or whatever the case is for character you maybe will talk to once and will most likely have repetitive dialogue like Isabelle? Brewster isn't that much of big deal and again doesn't contribute much to overall game play like the holiday nps.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 17, 2020)

OOOO I'm so excited! Really good update imo! I am still hoping for Brewster though!


----------



## Bugs (Nov 17, 2020)

Is it bad that I'm most excited about the new tent furniture item and random dream addresses? Hahaha

I'm also gonna enjoy those new emotes


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 17, 2020)

Ahhh, I'm so excited! Both my mom and I have always wanted to do the things our villagers do, such as sitting down, so we both are really glad we can now! Toy Day is literally my favorite holiday in Animal Crossing, so I can wait to do that too! I'm glad I decided to start up my new island today too. Finally found a great map to live in and it's the same map as my mom, so now we are map twinies! I'll share the map later. :3


----------



## TheRevienne (Nov 17, 2020)

Being a bit of a veteran player (since WW) I'm super happy to see Franklin and Jingle making their reappearance, as well as Pave, and hopefully Festivale in January!

I'm super stoked we now have the same reactions as our villagers, group yoga sessions, plopping down by the river together etc! 

Also, super, super happy about the extra inclusion of the new hairstyles, it's taken long enough for players to get true representations of themselves (without having to go get a tan, seriously Nintendo, took you this long to put more than Caucasian skin tones in the game?!), but for them to get more hairstyles (which really should have been there since day 1, let's be real) is great. As I said, it's taken long enough for Nintendo to get more representation in the game, so it's about time more was added!


----------



## maria110 (Nov 17, 2020)

This update looks really fun to me!  I can't wait to have more storage.  I keep having to sell items to make room.  Plus the hair styles are cool and so are the reactions!  I'm just glad that Nintendo keeps updating the game so there are new things to do.  I'm not tired of it yet and I don't want to be tired of it since it's the only game I like.  lol.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 17, 2020)

That storage expansion is worth every bell.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 17, 2020)

OMFG I'm loving the new hairstyles! And the new reactions like yoga and sitting.  I couldn't see what cooking actually does, but having the option to cook even if it's via Franklin hopefully indicates cooking with your character unassisted will be a thing someday. I hope the storage expansion is also an indication that we'll get customization space expansion too. 

Can't wait for the update. Somehow Nintendo trailers just make me want to start playing ACNH again. Idk what their magic is.

That Toy Day music makes me feel so nostalgic too ❤


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2020)

The Toy Day decorations (stockings you can hang on the wall!!!) look so cute! I'm excited for the holiday season!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why Roost? He's not exactly an exciting character in my opinion. You visit his coffee shop and get coffee and that's about it. Maybe work there but eh. He wouldn't make much of a contribution to the game as a whole. I wouldn't mind seeing gyroids but tbh digging those up in NL was annoying especially after it rains and considering the orgins of gyroids it's unlikely we'll get them. More reactions is nice tho.



The reason I wanted The Roost back was partially because of the hope it would bring more food and drink items and I personally would enjoy the activity since I sure enjoy my beverages and would love to take screenshots of drinking pop or cider or eating sandwiches with my villagers; being able to do that anywhere would be a plus, but something about having a proper setting to partake in that or waiting and serving them seems fun to me.

I understand that not everyone likes this. I can kinda see why Brewster may seem boring to some people. I didn’t have much of an impression of him but now that we don’t have him, I still would to seem him again. I think his personality adds variety with all the different npcs we have since like in RL, you can’t expect everyone to be loud and talkative. 

I can’t say the new hair styles impress me but I am happy that other people like them and will use  them. It’s good to see that they are trying to make everyone in the player base happy.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 17, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> I don't get it either. Don't get me wrong, I would love to have Brewster and really look forward to him, but he will arrive when he arrives. It really doesn't bother me. Every update twitter blows up with "where the f*** is Brewster, Nintendo?!" and it is starting to get very old. Being disappointed he hasn't shown up is one thing, but acting pissed off is ridiculous to me. I've even read some people refuse to play the game until they put him in, good grief
> 
> I'm really excited for the new items and furniture! One thing I'm really looking forward to are these cute tents!
> 
> View attachment 336027



I understand people wanting brewster too but they're just acting childish and ridiculous at this point. I fell in love with brewster in new leaf and would love him in the game this christmas but I'm not salty about it. Obviously he wasn't going to be in this update since they didn't show a preview photo of him in the trailer before this one so I'm not sure why people are all shocked and bitter right now. We had plenty of time to accept this reality. I think he will be in the game eventually, they're just probably saving him for next year, and if they really think he's that amazing of a character, he should be well worth the wait.

Maybe people are just super afraid he will never show up. It would be nice if nintendo could confirm all npcs we will get in the game in updates but obviously that's not how they roll so we just need to deal with it and be patient.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

Rosch said:


> The updates comes out in "Late January". So I'm going to assume that the update will be out by the 3rd week as well. Also, from now until mid-January, it's just 2 months.
> 
> I really don't see content-drought, to be honest. For North Hemisphere at least.
> 
> ...


Plus right now we have Maple leaves so from now until end of the year is pretty busy. January next year might be a little slow.


----------



## squidney (Nov 17, 2020)

OMG! Ok but did yall see the new furniture in the background!? Seems like the turkey day furn. is SO MUCH CUTER NOW. I am so happy they included more inclusive hairstyles!!! Sadly I won't be able to use the new hairstyles (i dont have textured hair), but im so happy that people that do have textured hair can have plenty of options now !! and bruh... kinda sad they didn't give us new food furniture options :/


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 17, 2020)

squidney said:


> OMG! Ok but did yall see the new furniture in the background!? Seems like the turkey day furn. is SO MUCH CUTER NOW. I am so happy they included more inclusive hairstyles!!! Sadly I won't be able to use the new hairstyles (i dont have textured hair), but im so happy that people that do have textured hair can have plenty of options now !! and bruh... kinda sad they didn't give us new food furniture options :/


you can definitely use the new hair styles my villager is ! And I don’t have textured hair!


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 17, 2020)

Omg so excited!  I’m looking forward to ALL the updates. Really made my day.


----------



## squidney (Nov 17, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> you can definitely use the new hair styles my villager is ! And I don’t have textured hair!


Yea I could def use them if I wanted but I still want my villager to have some ~me~ essence xD


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 17, 2020)

squidney said:


> Yea I could def use them if I wanted but I still want my villager to have some ~me~ essence xD


True I do to but they are so cute!!!  my favorite one is the cornrows and sometimes I do put cornrows in my hair because my hair is quite thick and it prevents it’s from getting knots/dreadlocks. (Even thought my hair is extremely straight.)


----------



## squidney (Nov 17, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> True I do to but they are so cute!!!  my favorite one is the cornrows and sometimes I do put cornrows in my hair because my hair is quite thick and it prevents it’s from getting knots/dreadlocks. (Even thought my hair is extremely straight.)


yea totally get that!!! Theyre so adorable! I love the textured space buns hahaha <3 so cute! I hope nintendo adds more in the future. I never played pocket camp but I saw so many wigs in the game. it would be cool if harriet came back with a wig shop


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 17, 2020)

squidney said:


> yea totally get that!!! Theyre so adorable! I love the textured space buns hahaha <3 so cute! I hope nintendo adds more in the future. I never played pocket camp but I saw so many wigs in the game. it would be cool if harriet came back with a wig shop


Oh my gosh yes and if all the nl/povcket camp furniture came back!


----------



## squidney (Nov 17, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> Oh my gosh yes and if all the nl/povcket camp furniture came back!


yea I saw people have such cute stuff in that app ;-; Someone said in the youtube coments for the trailer they brought the 'teepee' item back? I cant imagine a teepee having relations with turkey day (except like american thanksgiving) so im not sure if the teepee item is from turkey day, or if nintendo surprised us with new random items


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 17, 2020)

squidney said:


> yea I saw people have such cute stuff in that app ;-; Someone said in the youtube coments for the trailer they brought the 'teepee' item back? I cant imagine a teepee having relations with turkey day (except like american thanksgiving) so im not sure if the teepee item is from turkey day, or if nintendo surprised us with new random items


Who knows. I’m excited to see what there is. Now I don’t have a full catalog anymore


----------



## Minou (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm sooo excited of this update!! My first reaction is how adorable everything in the trailer is. Turkey day looks great and Toy day looks beautiful. The new hairstyles are awesome, and I am super happy at all the new reactions and the storage expansion!! 
I can't pick a favorite reaction yet, but i'm totally excited at all the new interactions I can do with my villagers, doing the hilarious exercise routine together, waving to each other, sitting(!!) next to them (which is something i never imagined would be possible!), etc.
Also looking forward to using the catalog app. The harvest furnitures look beautiful, I love the customizations, and the new food items look great.


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm so happy that they're going to bring all these events back and I'm really looking forward to playing them in one giant update.
I really like the fact that they just smushed it all together in one massive update.
WHERE IS BREWSTER?
BREWSTER IS NEVER COMING BACK. (pls no..bring him back... I don't want my makeshift little outside cafe anymore....)


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 17, 2020)

y'all the 'excited' reaction is too cute


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 17, 2020)

I woke up to this all over Twitter this morning and I was very excited. 

Can't wait, looking forward to everything. Especially Toy Day!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 17, 2020)

I woke my wife up this morning saying 'I can SIT' which I think was very confusing for her. I am still hoping one of these updates will bring in a new gameplay system (like Tortimer's Island, something I can play with my friends on) I'm very excited for the storage update, new reactions, new hairs, and whatever new items we're getting. 

Also the harvest  turkey day set looks so nice. I never liked the NL one so I'm loving that this one looks more usable overall.


----------



## meo (Nov 17, 2020)

Really happy for the sit emote and the puffs hairstyle! 
I hope they continue to add more hair options. I'm happy to see more storage but I was also kinda hoping, since you have to have the last loan paid, it meant that more house design options were added too. Doubt it since it wasn't shown in the video but that's also something I hope they add to down the line.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 17, 2020)

Anyone else think (more like hoping) that there could be more veggies apart from pumpkins? Turkey Day isn't until the 26th and I think a week is good enough to plant them. Pumpkins take 4 days to grow.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Anyone else think (more like hoping) that there could be more veggies apart from pumpkins? Turkey Day isn't until the 26th and I think a week is good enough to plant them. Pumpkins take 4 days to grow.


im in that group too!!! maybe like in halloween will get to collect veggies from villagers  which we will use to cook but the extras will be able to use to harvest or maybe in nooks or leif will sell them at some point


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 17, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Anyone else think (more like hoping) that there could be more veggies apart from pumpkins? Turkey Day isn't until the 26th and I think a week is good enough to plant them. Pumpkins take 4 days to grow.


Still hoping for that or at the very least having access to the crop starts after the event or something of the sort.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 17, 2020)

I do hope there were hairstyles that were present in New Leaf came back (maybe in the future update, I miss the loose and wavy/laid-back looseness hairstyle so much.)


----------



## Rosch (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh right... I think they missed one important reaction... SINGING.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 17, 2020)

One thing I’m noticing about this update (along with the mushroom set in November) is that we’re finally getting some actual outdoor furniture. I’ve struggled to decorate my island since March and haven’t really understood why, since I’ve played regularly and I loved perfecting my New Leaf town. Today I realized: in New Leaf, with public works projects, we had large items that actually belonged outdoors. A windmill, a lighthouse, arches, a stone statue, modern sculptures, a trellis, holiday-light trees, road signs, and more. New Horizons has some outdoor items, but they’re all tiny one-off objects, not thematic centerpieces. No wonder everybody has the same outdoor cafe! Most of our furniture is still indoor furniture that we can set outside if we want to. I’m excited and relieved at the opportunity for mushroom tables, Christmas trees, fall arches, a picnic table, etc. Finally some real island decor!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Nov 17, 2020)

Those tents.. Imagine how we'll be able to customize them.... !!!! Im so happy and excited about the harvest furniture but like others have said, I really hope they bring back the OG staples like froggy chair. They're an integral part of the franchise, I feel. And even though we've moved to bigger and brighter things, it still matters!! Brewster has been in every game since ww (2005) lmao so.. duh fans are gonna be anxiously waiting to see him.


----------



## Asarena (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm looking forward to the events, new reactions, new hairstyles, and more storage space! I keep having to sell things because my storage is full, so having more space should help a lot. Still waiting on Brewster and the gyroids, but just have to be patient~


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 17, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Anyone else think (more like hoping) that there could be more veggies apart from pumpkins? Turkey Day isn't until the 26th and I think a week is good enough to plant them. Pumpkins take 4 days to grow.



I do still think it's a possibility! They did leave out some really awesome things that are in this update in the trailer, so that could just be another one of them. But honestly I wouldn't even be mad if there weren't any new veggies. I thought I would be since I wanted them so bad, but everything else we're getting would more than make up for the lack of them, in my opinion.

I'm so curious what other stuff we have yet to discover in the update. There still could be more quality of life updates that they didn't mention. Since they listened to us about storage space, my hopes for more quality of life updates are definitely up!


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't think we're going to see the veggies just yet, to be honest. I think they're going to leave them for the spring update next year.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I don't think we're going to see the veggies just yet, to be honest. I think they're going to leave them for the spring update next year.



Oh yeah. Considering the winter season, this is a very good point. But then again, they introduced diving when it was winter in the South.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Oh yeah. Considering the winter season, this is a very good point. But then again, they introduced diving when it was winter in the South.



Well, the winter season doesn't entirely negate any possibly chances -- things like garlic, onions and lettuce to some degree can grow in winter. Its just everything else that's in the game's data is a problem and don't entirely work with winter very well.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 18, 2020)

So Brewster still not announced yet....


----------



## Joshua_DaPro (Nov 18, 2020)

I can't wait for the Pocket camp smartphone though. What would it look like???


----------



## jenikinz (Nov 18, 2020)

OMG this makes me excited for the game again! I am hoping in a future update they allow you to have multiple islands per switch...I can dream right??


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Nov 18, 2020)

My wish finally granted by Nintendo! 

I can't wait to do catalog trading again! That 800 is a huge upgrade for me. I wish it was more though. I am also extremely happy with the update including the new reactions!


----------



## Yujian (Nov 18, 2020)

I can finally sit! Now they just need to add an interaction so we can eat little sandwiches and I'll be set!


----------



## Matt0106 (Nov 18, 2020)

Can someone please confirm if this picture is real? Or am I being punked lol

If it is... FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 18, 2020)

Joshua_DaPro said:


> I can't wait for the Pocket camp smartphone though. What would it look like???



Here you go





__





						Loading…
					





					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> Can someone please confirm if this picture is real? Or am I being punked lol
> 
> If it is... FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.
> View attachment 336255


It’s real! I think it won’t be available until December (all of them are New Year’s Eve-based) but the fact we’re getting food is epic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Is it bad I redesigned my persona all because of the bun hair ? All I can thithink.._* purple space buns ! *_


----------



## Matt0106 (Nov 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s real! I think it won’t be available until December (all of them are New Year’s Eve-based) but the fact we’re getting food is epic


Thank goodness. It’s not everything from NL but Nintendo is getting somewhere.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

_I keep forgetting the time. _Anyone remember when updates usually drops? Was it like 8pm cst? 11pm?


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> _I keep forgetting the time. _Anyone remember when updates usually drops? Was it like 8pm cst? 11pm?



It's 10:00 AM Japan time on the 19th.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

coldpotato said:


> It's 10:00 AM Japan time on the 19th.



Thank you! That means 7pm tonight for us in the cst.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 18, 2020)

Don't get me wrong. I love the holiday updates and all the new reactions, storage, dream suite stuff, and everything.

The fact that they didn't specify anything for New Years worries me. And they did specify that the next update is late January. Is New Years Eve even happening?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Don't get me wrong. I love the holiday updates and all the new reactions, storage, dream suite stuff, and everything.
> 
> The fact that they didn't specify anything for New Years worries me. And they did specify that the next update is late January. Is New Years Eve even happening?


There’s a new year’s celebration in the base game, actually! It’s fairly minor but it has cute items associated with it. Also, the Japanese site listed some new year’s celebration items as part of the update (sparkling cider and berliners being among them) so I’m sure we’ll get some goodies via nook shopping as well. It’s not that it’s not being celebrated, it’s just not as televised as the other two holidays.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a new year’s celebration in the base game, actually! It’s fairly minor but it has cute items associated with it. Also, the Japanese site listed some new year’s celebration items as part of the update (sparkling cider and berliners being among them) so I’m sure we’ll get some goodies via nook shopping as well. It’s not that it’s not being celebrated, it’s just not as televised as the other two holidays.



That makes me feel a lot better.  I was woried that it was just forgotten about like April Fools Day.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 18, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> 6 new hairstyles.


seems to be black community hairstyles focused, which is utterly fantastic


JasonAldeanMG said:


> 9 new reactions.


animal crossing: the only game I know of where sitting can be added, to everyone's excitement


JasonAldeanMG said:


> Toy Day


jingle series hype


JasonAldeanMG said:


> You can visit random dream addresses


holy ****, did I miss this in the video? either way, **** yes. time to finally use the dream function now


JasonAldeanMG said:


> Storage expansion to 2400.


newer players: yay, more storage!
me: so you plan on dumping at least 5000 new items on us soon, huh?


----------



## Ganucci (Nov 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a new year’s celebration in the base game, actually! It’s fairly minor but it has cute items associated with it. Also, the Japanese site listed some new year’s celebration items as part of the update (sparkling cider and berliners being among them) so I’m sure we’ll get some goodies via nook shopping as well. It’s not that it’s not being celebrated, it’s just not as televised as the other two holidays.



I feel like the devs knew that this time of year would be insanely crazy if they had to make a big update for Turkey Day, Toy Day and New Year's Eve all at once, which is why they included so many Christmas-y items in the base game already as well as the New Year's Eve event. This is partially why I didn't expect this update to be huge. That being said, I do expect the next update to contain a whole lot more than Festivale because other than that event, there isn't much else going on.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm not entirely sure if these times are correct, but... here are what I believe are the times the update will release (general times): 

- Nov. 19th, 10AM Japan Standard Time (JST)
- Nov. 19th, 12PM Australian Eastern Standard Time (AEST) 
- Nov 19th, 1PM New Zealand Standard Time (NZST)
- Nov 19th, 2AM British Summer Time (BST) 
- Nov 18th, 9PM Atlantic Standard Time (AST)
- Nov 18th, 8PM Eastern Standard Time (EST) 
- Nov 18th, 7PM Central Time (CT) 
- Nov 18th, 6PM Mountain Time (MT) 
- Nov 18th, 5PM Pacific Standard Time (PST)
- Nov 18th 3PM Hawaii Standard Time (HST) 

I just listed what I believe to be the most 'common' time zones. If yours isn't here, just find the one closest to you and subtract how many hours needed for your time.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 18, 2020)

Japan is just an hour ahead where I live. I thought it will go live at 10pm. Good to know it's actually out in the morning.


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 18, 2020)

Us Europeans be like
...is sleep important?


----------



## tajikey (Nov 18, 2020)

The "+" button won't know what hit it come 6p PST!


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

tajikey said:


> The "+" button won't know what hit it come 6p PST!



Yeah, lol. I'm not logging in until the update releases, just in case there's an announcement by Isabelle.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 18, 2020)

Good to know the update comes out while i'm at home not doing anything but being a sack of potatoes. c:
Really hyped for the decorations the most out of everything, don't really care for the new emotes all though they do look cool (all i ask is that we can eat a sandwich through the new system, if we can't do that i'm calling Nintendo myself)


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Nov 18, 2020)

I’m so late to the party but that looks genuinely amazing!! The new reactions looks so cute, I can’t wait to do yoga at the plaza or in my house! And toy day looks absolutely gorgeous, I’m so excited for christmas all of a sudden! Looks like I’m breaking the rules and doing nothing productive at 8pm tomorrow, but it will be well worth it. AND THE CUTE HAIRSTYLES??? Even though my hair couldn’t possibly do those gorgeous buns in real life, I’m sure I’ll still use that hair style from time to time because it is so cute. Can’t wait to fill up my storage even more with 2,400 items, but I doubt I’ll need that much.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Just gotta wait until 7pm to get the update 0w0


----------



## tajikey (Nov 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Yeah, lol. I'm not logging in until the update releases, just in case there's an announcement by Isabelle.


Good idea. I'll hit the save and quit button before closing out, today.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I’m so late to the party but that looks genuinely amazing!! The new reactions looks so cute, I can’t wait to do yoga at the plaza or in my house! And toy day looks absolutely gorgeous, I’m so excited for christmas all of a sudden! Looks like I’m breaking the rules and doing nothing productive at 8pm tomorrow, but it will be well worth it. AND THE CUTE HAIRSTYLES??? Even though my hair couldn’t possibly do those gorgeous buns in real life, I’m sure I’ll still use that hair style from time to time because it is so cute. Can’t wait to fill up my storage even more with 2,400 items, but I doubt I’ll need that much.



The update comes out tonight, actually! No waiting until tomorrow!


... unless you got stuff to do today. XD


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Just a reminder, we've got two hours left till we all can start spamming "+".


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s real! I think it won’t be available until December (all of them are New Year’s Eve-based) but the fact we’re getting food is epic



They'll probably be seasonal items from the catalogue (like how grape basket was) since they are new years items o-o

Also, anyone else have their region set to Japan for the earlier update? o-o


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

About an hour and a half remains. Can't wait!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 18, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> They'll probably be seasonal items from the catalogue (like how grape basket was) since they are new years items o-o
> 
> Also, anyone else have their region set to Japan for the earlier update? o-o


Wait does that work?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020

It's nearly midnight and I should not stay up til 1am for the update


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Just watched the video because I’m slow af when it comes to these things I felt like it, and I have to say my favorite part of the new update are the reactions.  I love the “sitting down” and “taking pictures” reactions the most as I feel we should have had those already.  Everything else is great as well, but new reactions are definitely my favorite thing to come out of this update.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 18, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Wait does that work?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020
> 
> It's nearly midnight and I should not stay up til 1am for the update



I did it back during the halloween update, assuming it works this time :3 *fingers crossed*


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint (Nov 18, 2020)

when does update start for north america


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Also, anyone else have their region set to Japan for the earlier update? o-o



That isn't how time works. The update comes out at the same time any where in the world.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020



Gigi_Pawpoint said:


> when does update start for north america



In about an hour.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 18, 2020)

Less than an hour now. So excited.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

I would update but.._college essay and math qwq_


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 18, 2020)

should be in 15 mins right? I'm so excited!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> should be in 15 mins right? I'm so excited!


Ditto! Definitely checking it out ASAP!


----------



## floatingzoo (Nov 18, 2020)

Ten minutes remain! Can't wait to sit underneath trees and take looots of pictures.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

I already logged in today, so I doubt I'll have access to any of it after updating._ I am so tempted to TT to the next day though._


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I already logged in today, so I doubt I'll have access to any of it after updating._ I am so tempted to TT to the next day though._



I doubt we'll have any 'content' until Nov 26th, I've personally just decided to wait, _just_ in case.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I doubt we'll have any 'content' until Nov 26th, I've personally just decided to wait, _just_ in case.



The reactions and hairstyles should be accessible the new day after updating, but yea, anything else will probably only be active once it's Turkey Day.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020

*It's downloading.*


----------



## tajikey (Nov 18, 2020)

Less than 59 minutes!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

I’ve got my game updating!!!


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

Update is out.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 18, 2020)

when your game doesn't want to update C,:


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Less than 59 minutes!



It's actually out now. Time to spam the + button.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 18, 2020)

is the update available now? mine still says im using the latest version 


edit: lol nvm complaining works i guess bc mine just started updating LOL


----------



## heaven. (Nov 18, 2020)

game is updating for me!!!


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 18, 2020)

Omggggg need to log on and see the update!


----------



## Silkfawn (Nov 18, 2020)

Why is my game not updating  

EDIT: It's downloading finally!!!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 18, 2020)

omg how cute yule logggg


----------



## Sara? (Nov 18, 2020)

My is already updating, less than 2 minutes, wuuhuuu


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

500k bells to expand storage. You get a Yule Log from Nintendo. Pleasant surprise, you can buy the new hairstyles and reactions right now!

2,700 miles for reactions
1,800 miles for hairstyles


----------



## Rosch (Nov 18, 2020)

I can see it now. Social media will be bombarded with sitting photos.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Mine is updating as well now!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> 500k bells to expand storage. You get a Yule Log from Nintendo. Pleasant surprise, you can buy the new hairstyles and reactions right now!
> 
> 2,700 miles for reactions
> 1,800 miles for hairstyles


500k to expand the storage? Because a crippling 6mill house payment isn't bad enough ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

My dudes...let the sedentary lifestyle commence.

first thing I did lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 18, 2020)

Updating now! I'm real happy to see the Yule Log make a return  makes for a perfect centerpiece in any festive room~


----------



## tajikey (Nov 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> It's actually out now. Time to spam the + button.


Downloading now!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Bro, I'm just sitting here.




	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 336361My dudes...let the sedentary lifestyle commence.
> 
> first thing I did lol


Same! LMAO


----------



## kayleee (Nov 18, 2020)

Omg storage expansion is 500k.... time to go turn this tbt into bells


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 18, 2020)

We can’t do the turkey day event right away?? But Halloween we could. Can we do Christmas yet?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Bro, I'm just sitting here.
> View attachment 336362​
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020
> ...


I mean just look how proud Tom and Isabelle are lol

There ought to be a Nook Miles achievement dedicated to just THIS


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

*Forget homework it's acnh update time*


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> We can’t do the turkey day event right away?? But Halloween we could. Can we do Christmas yet?



Turkey Day is literally American Thanksgiving. That isn't until the 26th.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 18, 2020)

btw also new to purchase :

The pocket camp phone case!


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Turkey Day is literally American Thanksgiving. That isn't until the 26th.


I know that. But in October you could do Halloween at the start of the month. Does this also mean we can’t do the December events yet?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 18, 2020)

Sara? said:


> btw also new to purchase :
> 
> The pocket camp phone case!
> View attachment 336367



you beat me to it lol. just posted it and then your post loaded.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 18, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Not sure if this is something new but there a pocket camp phone case. I don’t recall seeing that before.




Its def new !!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Sara? said:


> btw also new to purchase :
> 
> The pocket camp phone case!
> View attachment 336367



I wonder, is it tradable or is it applied to your phone automatically after purchasing?


----------



## Rosch (Nov 18, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> I know that. But in October you could do Halloween at the start of the month. Does this also mean we can’t do the December events yet?


The thing is... Turkey day is a single-day event. This is unlike Halloween where you can already purchase furniture, get DIYs, or buy candy.

On Turkey Day, everything will happen on a single day.

It's best to wait for someone who TT to test and confirm things.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> I know that. But in October you could do Halloween at the start of the month. Does this also mean we can’t do the December events yet?



What do you mean? You had to wait until the 31st. All you could do was buy Candy once per day. You don't need to do that sort of thing for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 18, 2020)

So much space for so many more reactions, am i the only on here thinking about the new reactions will get someday    







	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> I wonder, is it tradable or is it applied to your phone automatically after purchasing?




When i purchased it, it say i need the phone mobile kit that we can buy with miles points


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Sara? said:


> So much space for so many more reactions, am i the only on here thinking about the new reactions will get someday
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336370



_Hoping the Dr. Shrunk Shuffle is one of them. _


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> What do you mean? You had to wait until the 31st. All you could do was buy Candy once per day. You don't need to do that sort of thing for Thanksgiving.


Nope. I did the Halloween event on day one. You could do it right away if you time travel. Now it seems TT doesn’t let you do turkey day


----------



## Rosch (Nov 18, 2020)

I was kinda hoping the Work Out reaction included the dumbbells...


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 18, 2020)

Love the storage upgrade though


----------



## Rosch (Nov 18, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Nope. I did the Halloween event on day one. You could do it right away if you time travel. Now it seems TT doesn’t let you do turkey day


Ah. So you TT'd. I guess they want to avoid time travelers spoiling the fun. We have to wait for dataminers I guess.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 18, 2020)

dream hopping time


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 18, 2020)

Aw, the yule log is cute.   ohh, it's customizable!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

The sounds of the reactions THE SOUNDS I LOVE THEM


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 18, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Ah. So you TT'd. I guess they want to avoid time travelers spoiling the fun. We have to wait for dataminers I guess.


I don’t believe TT’ing spoils the fun. I guess it depends on the person though. I just find it more fun to play AC this way


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Ah yes, with the perfect setting, maple leaves blowing by, and the yoga reaction I have done it... *I have achieved perfect zen.*











I love all the new reactions so much.  On an unrelated note, good thing I have way more than 500k bells in my ABD, so I don’t have to wait to expand my storage.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 18, 2020)

You guys think that they might have release new DIYs recipes  in the system, if anyone finds some curious and new DIYs let us all know


----------



## Venn (Nov 18, 2020)

Sara? said:


> So much space for so many more reactions, am i the only on here thinking about the new reactions will get someday
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336370



Yes, I thought of this as well. I wonder if we're going to get more new reactions?


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

I just realized, with this update... I can finally realize my dream! My dream of roleplaying my villagers:


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 18, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> I don’t believe TT’ing spoils the fun. I guess it depends on the person though. I just find it more fun to play AC this way


I was going to TT too, kinda sad that I have to wait now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

*He got space buns now he sit *


----------



## voltairenism (Nov 18, 2020)

funny how you need to update your dream adress before it can be visited randomly. we thought they needed to have a "bank" of dream adresses so the random feature could be added, but this defeats the entire purporse


----------



## ekcomyth (Nov 18, 2020)

Whole fandom got bamboozled

the least they could do is let us know the events won’t happen till their respective dates. Woke up earlyhoping for toy day.


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2020)

“Here you go” and “Ta-da” are SO CUTE. I can’t wait to use these during trades!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I just realized, with this update... I can finally realize my dream! My dream of roleplaying my villagers:
> 
> View attachment 336374


i laughed way louder than i should.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Plume said:


> “Here you go” and “Ta-da” are SO CUTE. I can’t wait to use these during trades!


I'm so in love with the sounds of those ! "Ta-da" gives me magical girl vibes !


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Who's the dataminer to look towards for info now that Ninji is no longer hacking NH?


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 18, 2020)

:O) :3

edit: another one



Spoiler: TADA!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> Whole fandom got bamboozled
> 
> the least they could do is let us know the events won’t happen till their respective dates. Woke up earlyhoping for toy day.


I'm assuming they didn't feel the need to tell anyone because they most likely assumed most people would know Turkey Day and Toyday wouldn't happen back to back upon update


----------



## Maiana (Nov 18, 2020)

walking around my town trying to find villagers to sit with

>:| nobody is outside sitting rn


----------



## Eureka (Nov 18, 2020)

Maybe the event has more stuff in it than they showed in trailers and they don't want the surprises spoiled? That is what I'm hoping!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Maybe the event has more stuff in it than they showed in trailers and they don't want the surprises spoiled? That is what I'm hoping!


Sometimes with some of the updates there's little hidden things to find ^^


----------



## Livia (Nov 18, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> funny how you need to update your dream adress before it can be visited randomly. we thought they needed to have a "bank" of dream adresses so the random feature could be added, but this defeats the entire purporse



that’s disappointing. I don’t plan to ever update my second island’s dream address because I saved it when my island was new and resident services and the museum were still tents. I want to keep it that way because I love the beginning of the game. I guess no one will be able to visit it unless they get the code.


----------



## Meira (Nov 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Who's the dataminer to look towards for info now that Ninji is no longer hacking NH?



I didn't know he stopped datamining D:
I was literally on the spreadsheet discord server he's on to see if there's any info


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Meira said:


> I didn't know he stopped datamining D:
> I was literally on the spreadsheet discord server he's on to see if there's any info



On his Twitter bio it says that he no longer plays and hacks for ACNH, but he might be helping out a bit as it seems he provided a screenshot of some datamining that's currently happening. Link to spoilers.


----------



## Eureka (Nov 19, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> On his Twitter bio it says that he no longer plays and hacks for ACNH, but he might be helping out a bit as it seems he provided a screenshot of some datamining that's currently happening. Link to spoilers.



Wow! So many amazing items coming!


----------



## mnk907 (Nov 19, 2020)

New curly hair with a hat and the pirate beard is certainly a look, lol.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 19, 2020)

With all the excitement i kinda forgot but could be all ask nintendo to include in the next update to be able to select multiple pieces of clothe  when we go to the able sister?  i mean its kinda annoying to have to hop in and out, specially when you wanna buy a bunch of stuff. Am i the only one feeling like this?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

Sara? said:


> With all the excitement i kinda forgot but could be all ask nintendo to include in the next update to be able to select multiple pieces of clothe  when we go to the able sister?  i mean its kinda annoying to have to hop in and out, specially when you wanna buy a bunch of stuff. Am i the only one feeling like this?


Nope I'm with you on that. It's super annoying and I want a fix..


----------

